# Antifreeze Smell Support



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2012 eco
Right after I bought it last winter.
Twice but couldn't find anything wrong.
No case.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

2012 Cruze LT built 6-11 purchased 8-17-11

4/27/12 16,863 miles
was smelling odor inside and outside the car, dealer noted coolant was low and filled it. They pressure tested the system and found no leaks
5/3 got a call from dealer that GM just released a bulliten saying they are aware of coolant smell issues and are looking into it
6/14 18,814 miles
TSB was done involving running a hose from the cooling reservoir, using tape to adhere hose to reservoir and installing plastic pieces in the cowl to prevent odor from getting into cabin. System was pressure tested and no leaks were found
9/20 24,142 I noticed odor again and looked under the hood to find that the tape seperated from the cooling reservoir that holds the hose in. Dealer ordered a new cooling reservoir bottle and reinstalled the hose using the same tape as they did on 6/14. 

10/23 27,533 still having odor and tape came loose again. Dealer cleaned off bottle and then used 3M tape that was specifically mentioned in the initial TSB fix this time. Dealer stated they called GM and GM thinks that I had a bad pressure cap that was causing hot coolant to exhaust and cause the tape to get hot and seperate. Dealer could not remember if I had a new pressure cap when a new bottle was installed previously so they installed new one in this visit. 
11/12 28,945 the new 3M tape seperated from the cooling reservoir and hose and I am still having odor. The dealer fabricated a new hose and used epoxy instead of tape this time.
11/27 29,711 still having a strong odor outside and it comes and goes on the inside. Dealer pressure tested and found no leaks

Currently odor is extremely strong at times inside the cabin- it seems to be worse when it is real cold, below freezing. The last few weeks I have had to crack windows at times when driving to and from work which is only a 20 mile commute each way. I have been dealing with GM customer service with this particular issue since September when the tape came loose a second time. Since my Nov 27 visit I was told by GM customer service not to take the car in for repair any more and I would be contacted in regards to getting another vehicle in accordance with my state's consumer protection laws the same day through my dealership. That was on Dec 7th- I talked to the rep yesterday and she was going to refer me to the person above the rep who was supposed to contact me after Dec 7th ( I got the impression that it would be the district field rep that deals specifically with my dealership). My dealer said no one has contacted them yet and they offered to look at my car again. The CS reps have been very good up until this point but it is getting frustrating. I did specifically ask if the 2013 models had any modifications to the cooling or air intake system that could be applied to my car. The rep contacted GM engineering and then called and told me she was told there have been no changes so getting a 2013 may not solve my issue. I specifically asked if the air intake's location was moved as has been suggested on this forum by a few people. So I am in a waiting game and am currently inhaling anitfreeze fumes when I drive. This is not the only issue I have had with this car ( search my name and there is another thread that lists issues I have had with this vehicle) and it well qualifies under the lemon law in my state just from the cooling system issues I have had alone. I am trying to work with GM and avoid any legal people to get involved but my patience is starting to wear. I have no confidence that getting a new 2013 Cruze will prevent this issue from ever happening again. I appreciate your help in this and maybe a solution will be found. I hope you understand as to why I have had some of my frustrations. I will PM you with my case number.

Thanks- Scott


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

2011 lt built 2/11 noticed the smell the first week. Also noticed the burning smell outside the car for a few weeks. The later subsided, but the interior smell is still there.

Car is at the dealer as we speak. They are installing a seal kit of some kind. Dealer said engineering said this is a fix. Dealer said he did one last week and customer was saying it was fixed. Will let you know when I get the paperwork. Dealer already replaced my leaking water pump. He said that would cure the smell. I said it would not. Unfortunately I was right.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

upstater said:


> 2011 lt built 2/11 noticed the smell the first week. Also noticed the burning smell outside the car for a few weeks. The later subsided, but the interior smell is still there.
> 
> Car is at the dealer as we speak. They are installing a seal kit of some kind. Dealer said engineering said this is a fix. Dealer said he did one last week and customer was saying it was fixed. Will let you know when I get the paperwork. Dealer already replaced my leaking water pump. He said that would cure the smell. I said it would not. Unfortunately I was right.


If you can, please get a TSB number from your dealership for this issue so we can get more information on it. Please report back. Once I get a few reports in this thread, I will contact GM and see if we can get something done about this. These complaints about failed attempts at coolant smell repairs have gone on long enough.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Have the smell in the engine compartment. Happens when ambient temperature is below freezing, with the heat on. 

Has not been into a dealer, as I'm 90% confident it is comming from the fill tank over pressurizing. Mine seems to go away if I turn the temperature control knob to cool air.

I believe this may allow heater core return fluid to return near the thermostat housing, opening it, and relieving the pressure.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the issue but not very strong. I had the water pump replaced because it was leaking slowly and started leaking more then the smell got stronger. I know have it again and the pump is leaking again. Going back to shop. 2011 LTZ, 50k miles.

I think anyone having the smell its the water pump leaking. The smell is only near the water pump under the hood, there is no smell near the coolant tank. Until my pump started leaking more I finally saw signs of it. I always had a slight smell of coolant near the water pump but no signs of leak.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you can, please get a TSB number from your dealership for this issue so we can get more information on it. Please report back. Once I get a few reports in this thread, I will contact GM and see if we can get something done about this. These complaints about failed attempts at coolant smell repairs have gone on long enough.


Repair order states; SOP part per bulletin PI0740.E also lists bulletin V7628

Copy of PI is dated 5/29/12 it mentions front of dash seals and the hood to cowl seals, it also instructs to install new coolant hose and a 40mm long section of 3M Scotch Brand Electrical Moisture sealer# 06147

Dealer replaced 2 seals part#'s 95486182 & 95486181 as well as P0140299 & P0140299B sealants.

Yes this is the dreaded hack job on the tank with some additional seals.

I noticed on the ride home from dealer that the gage was moving slightly back and forth. During the 20 minutes I had less than normal heat coming thru. Temp gage was not at the normal operating for at least 20 minutes. They also replaced the cabin air filter. Will report my smell test at a later date.

P.S. If you would like to tackle the steering issues as well I have had 2 steering gears replaced so far to stop the 'notching". Both were the same part# 13372109 first replacement lasted 8 months and approx 10,000 miles


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

2013 LT
Started doing it a couple days after buying it on Dec 12, 2012
Going in the shop to have the heater core replaced this week, First attempt at fix
No case yet.
Should be mentioned that I have the smell and the haze/film on the windshield.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> 2013 LT
> Started doing it a couple days after buying it on Dec 12, 2012
> Going in the shop to have the heater core replaced this week, First attempt at fix
> No case yet.
> Should be mentioned that I have the smell and the haze/film on the windshield.


I strongly recommend you contact GM and get a case on file for this issue. That goes for everyone that has this issue. 

Keep the reports coming.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

I have this issue now, too. Started last month at about 10000 miles. Have not gone to dealer yet as I am not getting the recall done. It is intermittent but i have a very limited sense of smell, so it may be worse than I think. Coolant level is low and falling. Also fogs the windshield, most noticeable on recirc.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

LadyInBlue said:


> I have this issue now, too. Started last month at about 10000 miles. Have not gone to dealer yet as I am not getting the recall done. It is intermittent but i have a very limited sense of smell, so it may be worse than I think. Coolant level is low and falling. Also fogs the windshield, most noticeable on recirc.


Might be a defective water pump. You should definitely take it in. Some people have a coolant smell with no leak. If you have a coolant smell and your coolant is leaking, it needs to be addressed ASAP.


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

i purchased the car with 239 miles on it (had to do a dealer swap with a dealer near Syracuse) in mid November. It wasn't until around 3400 miles I noticed a coolant smell coming from the accessory-drive side of the engine. My brother, who was a GM-Technician from 1998 until August 2012 noticed it as well but could find no leak. The car now has 5100 miles on it and I can still smell it. I was going to hold off on calling the dealer, maybe seeing if it would go away, but it has not.
I DO NOT have a coolant smell inside the car and the heater works fine, almost TOO well. My mother's 2011 Cruze Eco does not seem to have this problem and her car has 13,000 miles+ on the odometer. I will update after I call the dealer this afternoon.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Have an appointment friday. Will update


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

2012 Cruze LT Build Date is 8/19/2011. Purchased new Oct 2011.
Coolant smell present pretty much from the beginning. Mine is only apparent outside the car. I do not have any odor inside the car - ever.
I marked my surge tank level the end of April 2012 and after 10k miles, it has dropped about 1 inch. I have not taken it in to any dealer, since at this point, it appears they really don't know what the root cause of the issue is. Have not had the recall done for the belly pan since I do my own oil changes, and know what I am doing. My next step is to add the dye and then see what that shows. Currently have 13,700 miles. No apparent issues with heater or HVAC.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a 5/11 build date 2011 Eco. My tank level has dropped and I have had the slight coolant smell from the beginning. I had a dealer look for leaks when I had an oil change and they said everything looked fine. I didn't ask for the TSB's for the waterpump or surge tank yet, because it doesn't seem to be working. I'm waiting to see if something better gets figured out by the engineers.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> I did specifically ask if the 2013 models had any modifications to the cooling or air intake system that could be applied to my car. The rep contacted GM engineering and then called and told me she was told there have been no changes so getting a 2013 may not solve my issue. I specifically asked if the air intake's location was moved as has been suggested on this forum by a few people.


I can confirm the cabin air intake is still on the driver's side on a 2013 LT, right besides the coolant tank. I have not seen any changes to the cooling system compared to the 2011 I traded in.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

2011 cruze 1lt built october 28 2010 bought april 2011

took it in January 2012 for anti-freeze smell in engine compartment and low coolant. 

they did the dye test and went back two weeks later no leaks found they also did a pressure test no leaks found. they topped the coolant off but smell in engine compartment continued

october 23 2012 I noticed coolant was at the bottom of reservoir so I bought some prestone 50/50 mix from auto parts store and filled the engine according to owners manual instructions. I took car in for oil change and had them look for leaks none found. that was it though they just looked. 

now just a few weeks ago I checked the coolant. It has stayed the same since I filled it in october always at the top of the arrow on the reservoir tank. now it is at the level mark at the bottom of the arrow or it is at the mid level of the arrow when engine is warmed up. I haven't refilled but will keep an eye on it to see if goes down further.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Good info guys. Keep these coming. I will reach out to my contacts at GM with these concerns soon.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

2012 cruze eco MT. 14,800 miles. Started noticing the smell last winter. Had it in for the coolant smell bulletin. Not as bad after, but still there. Dye was introoduced and a pressure test was done but no leaks were found. Within the last month had it back in because coolant tank was near empty. Dye was already in the system. Checked for leaks again, none were found. 

Now let me say I work in the parts department at the dealer i purchased my cruze from, and the technician working on it is a buddy of mine and very skilled tech. After my car was in the last time, we another cruze came in with the exact same issues. Could not locate a leak. It was decided to change the water pump in hopes that it would cure the problem beacuse nothing else had. When the tech ( my buddy removed the pulley from the pump, a small leak could be seen on a soft plug/cover below the impeller. It cannot be detected without removing that pulley and I would bet the farm no one is looking there. My car is going back in tomorrow so we can check it. If it is indeed leaking there i will try to get some pictures to pass along. I'm not gonna say this is the problem on all the cars, but maybe it could be the culprit on some. The bad news is the new water pumps are exactly like the old ones. If it was a design flaw with the original it could also be with the new.

By the way, thanks for making this thread and all the other things you do for the members here Xtreme. Much appreciated.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bodeis said:


> 2012 cruze eco MT. 14,800 miles. Started noticing the smell last winter. Had it in for the coolant smell bulletin. Not as bad after, but still there. Dye was introoduced and a pressure test was done but no leaks were found. Within the last month had it back in because coolant tank was near empty. Dye was already in the system. Checked for leaks again, none were found.
> 
> Now let me say I work in the parts department at the dealer i purchased my cruze from, and the technician working on it is a buddy of mine and very skilled tech. After my car was in the last time, we another cruze came in with the exact same issues. Could not locate a leak. It was decided to change the water pump in hopes that it would cure the problem beacuse nothing else had. When the tech ( my buddy removed the pulley from the pump, a small leak could be seen on a soft plug/cover below the impeller. It cannot be detected without removing that pulley and I would bet the farm no one is looking there. My car is going back in tomorrow so we can check it. If it is indeed leaking there i will try to get some pictures to pass along. I'm not gonna say this is the problem on all the cars, but maybe it could be the culprit on some. The bad news is the new water pumps are exactly like the old ones. If it was a design flaw with the original it could also be with the new.
> 
> By the way, thanks for making this thread and all the other things you do for the members here Xtreme. Much appreciated.


Thanks for the information. I do have one question though; how are you sure that the replacement water pumps are exactly the same as the original?


----------



## sndguy (Nov 17, 2011)

2012 Eco 6MT
Day 1
Dye added, no leak found.
No.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2012 1LT, 10,700 mi
About a month ago.
No. 
No.

Smell is faint, but noticeable mostly standing outside the car at the left corner OR with heater on full-blast...once you turn the heater down to the halfway point, can't smell it anymore.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

xtreme, too look at them they are the same. As far as structurally, if there was a design flaw in a batch, i dont know for sure. I'm hoping that if there is a problem with them it was in a limited run of parts, but fearful that if it wasn't limited and there has been no knowledge of a problem, there could be a lot of bad new parts out there also.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to apologize to anyone having this issue with their Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. If you are experiencing this issue and it has not been resolved please contact me, I would be happy to get a service request set up for you. Please send me a PM including your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage, and the name of your dealer. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I will back Stacy up- please call Customer Service about this. Be patient and you can work things out. They need to know this is an issue or it will not get fixed.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine was leaking from a bolt and the soft plug. i will post pictures as soon as i figure out how to do it.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Water poured out of that hole which tells me the gasket failed.












The offending bolt









The soft plug which is concealed by the pulley.​


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I would like to apologize to anyone having this issue with their Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. If you are experiencing this issue and it has not been resolved please contact me, I would be happy to get a service request set up for you. Please send me a PM including your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage, and the name of your dealer.
> ~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Stacy I'm considering a cruze (as my username shows).

Could you please comment on this issue?

It certainly appears to be widespread considering there's a thread over 70 pages long on it & now this one starting.

As I'm sure even you would think twice about plunking down over $20,000 after taxes & all fees on a car that fills the inside of the car with antifreeze chemical fumes.

What is GM doing about it?

Thanks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2012 1LT(build date January)
16,000 miles, once it was below 20 outside daily.
No, I have not wasted my time taking it in.
No, I have not wasted my time calling customer service.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reports guys. Keep them coming. 

Please refrain from discussing this issue in this thread. This thread exists only so you can make a report regarding your vehicle if you have this issue. If you wish to discuss the issue further, use the following thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5843-antifreeze-smell-thread.html


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

2012 LT 1.4
Issue surfaced after purchase in Nov 2012
Two attempts by dealer to fix - still an issue
GM contacted - informed by GM on 01/11/13 that case was being turned over to a district specialist and I will be contacted soon.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> 2012 LT 1.4
> Issue surfaced after purchase in Nov 2012
> Two attempts by dealer to fix - still an issue
> GM contacted - informed by GM on 01/11/13 that case was being turned over to a district specialist and I will be contacted soon.


Please keep us posted on your progress with GM and with this issue. If you do get it resolved by your dealership, the information regarding your case will be very helpful for everyone here.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ConsideringACruze said:


> Stacy I'm considering a cruze (as my username shows).
> 
> Could you please comment on this issue?
> 
> ...



ConsideringACruze,
We look at everything on a case by case basis. While I can not speak in regards to the exact measures being taken if you do purchase a Cruze I can state that myself or my teammates will be here to support you through the ownership experience. GM will stand behind their products and will correct any issues related to defect or workmanship within the warranty period. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## stormbine (Feb 29, 2012)

1. 2011 LT 1.4
2. Noticed it fairly early.
3. 2 trips to the dealer, 1st said they couldn't reproduce or smell it. 2nd time they added the dye.
4. no


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

2011 LT, 25K miles, have been noticing anti freeze smell for a while now. Brought it in for service, TSB s done, recently (2X), smell still present. Made complaint with GM (they have done nothing).


----------



## herdiamond (Nov 30, 2011)

Purchased my Cruze LT in January 2011 and started to smell antifreeze that October/November. I have had the car into two dealerships 10-15 times over the last 15 months or so (primarily in the winter months) to resolve this issue with no luck. Outside the noted TSB in this tread, neither dealership has attempted to change any other part to see if it helps. Its been very disappointing to say the least. I feel like I purchased a $25K Cruze as a summer car (I can think of many other cars I'd like to drive as a summer vehicle). I have 47,000 km on the car so the warranty in almost up. GM has done nothing so far and I'm sure they will do even less once the warranty is up at 60,000 km. I've been patient however they expect me to take way to big of a depreciation hit to even consider moving to another car. GM customer service has been good but its out of there hands. Stacey, can you help?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

BigSkyMontana said:


> 2012 LT 1.4
> Issue surfaced after purchase in Nov 2012
> Two attempts by dealer to fix - still an issue
> GM contacted - informed by GM on 01/11/13 that case was being turned over to a district specialist and I will be contacted soon.


Received call from GM district specialist. Discussed issue. GM contacting dealership. GM will contact me later this week.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Received call from GM district specialist. Discussed issue. GM contacting dealership. GM will contact me later this week.


Thanks for the updae. Please let me know how this turns out. I'd like to know what the ultimate fix will be.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Puller (Oct 15, 2012)

2013 Eco, now has 15k on it. Fogging of the window, smell in the cabin. Mostly when its below freezing and defrost is running. Was going to take it in but after some research its a moot point until Chevy actually has a fix for this problem. I have 100k warranty so we will wait until they have a fix before wasting my time taking it in to get fixed when there is no fix. Not happy with these issue's on a new car, but I sure am glad GM is having record profits lol!


----------



## Andytx (Dec 13, 2012)

2012 cruze 1.4lt , smell inside and outside of car ,loosing coolant , windshield hazing , put car in at beginning of December , dealer replaced heater core straight off , no problems with smell (inside)or coolant loss since fix . Car had 10k and only happened when the heater got turned on.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

shared my technical assistance latest and greatest fix (PI or TSB) for the smell. It did not work. Now my windshield has an area about 12" wide by 6" high in the lower center of the windshield that has a foggy area. This was noticed while driving southwest on a sunny day in both 48 and 37 degree days. Full sunshine. Normal operating temperature and heat on low speed, recirculate mode and temp selector at about the 2 o'clock position. I cannot think of any other reason than coolant vapor on the shield.


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

2012 LT (early build)
external coolant odor noticed in garage winter 2011/12 (minor) Odo 11,900
Pressure checked Aug2012 - NTF odo 12,600
Odor noticed with heat on Jan, 2013 
dealer performed TSB jan 2013 - odo 12,900 no improvement.
taken back to dealer - NTF.
opened case w/ customer service.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Just as a reminder, everyone here should call GM and have a case on file with them regarding this issue, even if you don't go in to get it fixed. You need to state that attempts have been made to repair this issue on other cars that belong to members on this board and were unsuccessful, and you don't want to waste your time unless there is a definitive fix.


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks X. Will refer them to this board when CS calls back w/ status update.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

2012 eco (built 8/12)
Since new
no 
no

A little more info:
Noticed the "hot" smell from day one, mainly outside the car once parked, but would get the occasional wiff inside if on the highway with the temp all the way up and fan on 1, if I put the fan on 2 and move the temp down to 3/4 or so it goes away. Wrote it off in the begining as usual new car burn off, when it didn't go away I started researching on here and found the antifreeze smell thread. I then started poking around under the hood after driving for 30 mins, and found it was definiatly come from the overflow/purge tank vent.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Received call from GM district specialist. Discussed issue. GM contacting dealership. GM will contact me later this week.


GM district specialist contacted me twice this week to assist regarding antifreeze issue. Also received a call today from my dealership. They informed me they have spoken with GM this week and set up an appointment on Monday for my Cruze. They will be keeping my vehicle for further troubleshooting and have a rental reserved for me. Both GM and my dealership have been proactive in helping me try to solve the issue. Next step? Will keep you updated.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

What to say!! Just another wasted trip to the dealer ;(
Yes, the dealer had our car on the 15 for the day. They checked bullettens found NONE ,checked HVAC software updates, NONE found removed cowl and found no issues.Then washed and vacuumed the smelly wet car and gave it back to us.


The next day same thing happened to my wife.....
This car is garage kept, the wife drove it to work on a DRY day again.Then came out to check it at lunch and the inside was a rain forest again.All the inside windows are all moist of water.


Was great to have the car vacuumed and washed for a day 0


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

RAW2U said:


> What to say!! Just another wasted trip to the dealer ;(
> Yes, the dealer had our car on the 15 for the day. They checked bullettens found NONE ,checked HVAC software updates, NONE found removed cowl and found no issues.Then washed and vacuumed the smelly wet car and gave it back to us.
> 
> The next day same thing happened to my wife.....
> ...


Is your coolant level dropping? To get that much moisture in the car day after day means it has to be coming from some liquid. If your coolant level isn't dropping the question becomes where is the moisture coming from.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Coolant would leave a oily residue on the insides of your windows. 

If that's not the case, listen to see if the recirculate damper is working OR that water drips from under the car with the AC running for a few minutes. Sometimes the condensate drains get stopped up. Found a random screw stuck in one once. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

- 2012 1.4L 1LT RS
- Since new
- 2 Attempts. 1st attempt pressure test, no problem found. 2nd attempt visual inspection, no problem found.
- Not yet.

I just looked over my paperwork and found that both repair attempts were NEVER documented. I was told both of these repair attempts were made while I had the vehicle in for an oil change and a host of other issues.


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

2012 LT1, 27K. Just purchased and had 26,300 miles. I'm in the process of determining if I have this issue. I noticed a smell and I think the overflow has dropped since I purchased the car. I'm waiting to see if the reservoir empties and then I will go to dealer. That way I have proof that there is a leak somewhere. I will keep you updated on what's happening.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> - 2012 1.4L 1LT RS
> - Since new
> - 2 Attempts. 1st attempt pressure test, no problem found. 2nd attempt visual inspection, no problem found.
> - Not yet.
> ...


To me that says no repair attempt was made. GM would view it the same way.


----------



## strolsc (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a 2011 ECO with an odor issue when I use my heater. Not sure if it is antifreeze related since it is not a sweet smell but something else. Odor is so strong I don't use the heater unless it is really cold. 

First started December 2012. 

I have taken the car to the dealer for this issue once. They said the coolant level was fine and the AC pressures were OK. They sprayed a substance in the air intake to kill bacteria but that didn't help. 

Just this morning, I sent a message to GM customer support.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Scottybones said:


> 2012 LT1, 27K. Just purchased and had 26,300 miles. I'm in the process of determining if I have this issue. I noticed a smell and I think the overflow has dropped since I purchased the car. I'm waiting to see if the reservoir empties and then I will go to dealer. That way I have proof that there is a leak somewhere. I will keep you updated on what's happening.


This could just be air in your coolant system. Apparently the equipment used to fill the engine coolant at Lordstown is leaving a significant amount of air in the cooling system, most likely in the radiator itself. Mine dropped almost two full inches in the first 15K miles or so. I had it topped off and it hasn't dropped since then.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

BigSkyMontana said:


> GM district specialist contacted me twice this week to assist regarding antifreeze issue. Also received a call today from my dealership. They informed me they have spoken with GM this week and set up an appointment on Monday for my Cruze. They will be keeping my vehicle for further troubleshooting and have a rental reserved for me. Both GM and my dealership have been proactive in helping me try to solve the issue. Next step? Will keep you updated.


Trip #3 - See post 921 on antifreeze smell thread for update. Still working out the TSB fix. GM did call me today. They are calling weekly-sometimes twice a week to follow up on my progress. May need a hotline!


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Took mine back home. Smelled just as bad as ever even though they told me they could not reproduce and told GM service they could not reproduce. Popped the hood to look at the "service fix". Total joke. Orange tubing electrical tape looks real nice. 

I now wait for GM service to return my call.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jj64 said:


> Took mine back home. Smelled just as bad as ever even though they told me they could not reproduce and told GM service they could not reproduce. Popped the hood to look at the "service fix". Total joke. Orange tubing electrical tape looks real nice.
> 
> I now wait for GM service to return my call.


Give them **** for wasting your time. Seriously, electrical tape in the engine bay? How long did they expect that to last even if it did work?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Take a photo of this electric tape repair and send it along to GM. You should also post it here for us to see there excellent job.


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Waiting for call back from GM service. All I want is fresh, clean air. Drove 4 hrs in 2013 Ram pickup in sub 0 F and smelled nothing. Picked up Cruze from dealership and in 20 minutes nothing but chem smell (after they told me they could not find anything).


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

FYI search my posts, they used tape 3x and it failed. They had to finally epoxy the tube. The dealer even used the exact black 3M tape specified in the tsb and it failed. GM told my dealer they thought it was a bad pressure cap and replaced that in hopes the tape would stay and it still failed. I am hoping that word is getting around in regards to this issue and GM is finally taking this seriously, nice to hear they calling you weekly now. Friday cannot come soon enough for me. I am afraid to drive my Cruze since it is so cold, that is usually when the smell is unbearable inside the car. I actually rented a car for my final few days.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

dby2011 said:


> FYI search my posts, they used tape 3x and it failed. They had to finally epoxy the tube. The dealer even used the exact black 3M tape specified in the tsb and it failed. GM told my dealer they thought it was a bad pressure cap and replaced that in hopes the tape would stay and it still failed. I am hoping that word is getting around in regards to this issue and GM is finally taking this seriously, nice to hear they calling you weekly now. Friday cannot come soon enough for me. I am afraid to drive my Cruze since it is so cold, that is usually when the smell is unbearable inside the car. I actually rented a car for my final few days.


Is taping or gluing a rubber tube to force the antifreeze fumes to emit out in a different direction really a solution? Why is it emitting antifreeze fumes at all? If you put the car in a garage, won't the stink fill your garage? What do friends think when your car reeks of chemicals?


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

2012 / 2LT / 1.4 / Auto 
Purchased used at 1,400 miles
Build date 1/12
Mileage: 17,869

Started smelling the antifreeze off and on since purchase, but thought it was just me.

Kept checking the overflow bottle and couldn't see any loss.

Then, after a particularly smelly episode, found the bottle had dropped 3/4 of the bottle in just 3 weeks!

Sent email to Stacy to see what they say.


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

2012 ECO Manual
23,000 miles and change.
Noticed the smell this week due to the cold. 
Calling GM tomorrow, but I am not taking this in until GM provides a definitive cure.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

dfwtxpatrick said:


> 2012 / 2LT / 1.4 / Auto
> Purchased used at 1,400 miles
> Build date 1/12
> Mileage: 17,869
> ...


Drove truck to work yesterday when I posted this.
On the way home, truck blew a heater hose!
First thing I thought of was the Cruze doing the same thing! LOL!
I sure hope not!


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

2012 Eco MT
Started noticing fumes regularly in late summer 2012
2 visits for a repair (heater core and PI0740), 1 for diagnostic.
Case #71-1148368982 - waiting to hear back from district specialist about next options


----------



## Cavalier2Cruze (Jan 26, 2013)

2012 1.8 Chevy Cruze
30k Coolant Smell with Heat and Defrost on. Mainly wiffs of dex-cool product. Took it to dealership in October 2012 dealer and they couldn't replicate the issue. I have been keeping track of this topic here on the forum since then. I filed a complaint with GM. 

Quite frankly, I love the Cruze, but this issue is a serious strike against the car. I want to keep the car for 200k like my 2001 Cavalier lasted. However, I have been really upset by how GM has handled the whole issue. In fact, I think that their dealerships and techs are getting their time wasted with this issue. The GM engineers should be troubleshooting this issue. I worry about the effect on my and other drivers' health for the prolong intermittent exposure to this DexCool anti-freeze.When I called customer service, they basically seemed to blame in on the dealership not doing their job. I disagree with that categorically and I asked if there was a way just to let GM engineers know about the problem. The customer service said that they couldn't pass things directly onto them. 

My comment is when a few Cruzes caught on fire due to the splash guard/sloppy oil changes that immediately garnered internet/media attention. Is the media the only way to get GM to respond to this issue? I just would like to know if it is safe to breathe this chemical. I also would like it to be known that GM isn't really looking into a fix, and I would imagine that most people bought this car because they liked it and wanted to support an American company. And I would also like to say that drilling a hole, putting tubing, and duct tape is not a fix. I am glad that my dealer wouldn't perform this recall, because it seems as if it doesn't work either.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

obermd said:


> This could just be air in your coolant system. Apparently the equipment used to fill the engine coolant at Lordstown is leaving a significant amount of air in the cooling system, most likely in the radiator itself. Mine dropped almost two full inches in the first 15K miles or so. I had it topped off and it hasn't dropped since then.


I have seen this quoted several times on this forum, so much that people may think it is fact. Please tell me why you would make this statement about the coolant fill at Lordstown. Who confirmed or lead you to believe this is actually happening? I am familiar with the process of filling the coolant and other liquids at GM assembly plants. And if there is a question, I believe I know someone who can call and check for me.

If the Cruze did not have a surge tank, I would say that yes, any air or lack of proper coolant fill may take some time to work itself out. But with the Cruze having a surge tank that is continuously circulating coolant within the system, along with the surge tank appearing to be at the highest point of the system, I don't believe we are seeing trapped air for 15k miles. Just my belief. Even though we all have an issue, I don't want folks to think that Lordstown is not filling many of the cars in a proper manner. If we have facts to support that, then that would be a different story.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> I have seen this quoted several times on this forum, so much that people may think it is fact. Please tell me why you would make this statement about the coolant fill at Lordstown. Who confirmed or lead you to believe this is actually happening? I am familiar with the process of filling the coolant and other liquids at GM assembly plants. And if there is a question, I believe I know someone who can call and check for me.
> 
> If the Cruze did not have a surge tank, I would say that yes, any air or lack of proper coolant fill may take some time to work itself out. But with the Cruze having a surge tank that is continuously circulating coolant within the system, along with the surge tank appearing to be at the highest point of the system, I don't believe we are seeing trapped air for 15k miles. Just my belief. Even though we all have an issue, I don't want folks to think that Lordstown is not filling many of the cars in a proper manner. If we have facts to support that, then that would be a different story.


Fair question that deserves an answer other than "it just is".

The fact that my ECO's surge tank dropped from the top of the arrow head to the bottom of the arrow (not head, but over an inch down) twice in the first 15,000 miles. It was a pretty linear drop over time/distance as well, indicating either a leak or air in the system being pushed out. I had florescent dye put in my tank at 15K and a thousand miles later had the system pressure tested at for four hours with no leaks found. In addition to that I am now just shy of 21,000 miles and haven't lost any coolant since it was refilled at 15K. I either had a leak that was fixed by refilling the tank, not once, but twice, or there was air in my coolant system when I purchased the car. I am the original owner of the car.

If you look at the cooling system in the Cruze, you'll see there are several points, including the radiator and surge tank, that have local high points where air can be trapped. In addition, the surge tank is the absolute highest point in the system so any air in the system will eventually be pushed and swept back to and held in the surge tank by coolant motion. If you let the coolant level in the surge tank drop below the top of the return tubing in the lower part of the tank you will get air back into your cooling system. Coolant enters the tank through the top hose and leave through the bottom hose.

This is why I believe the coolant fill equipment at Lordstown, at least as of Oct 2011 when my ECO was assembled had a problem getting the coolant system filled without leaving a significant amount of air in the system. In addition, because of the local high points in the coolant system it will be nearly impossible to fill this system from completely empty without leaving air in the local high points. 

This is also not to say that there haven't been problems with the water pump or fittings that have necessitated replacement of water pumps and hoses. A bad fitting requires replacing the hose since many of the hose fittings in the Cruze don't use the tried and true clamp system that you see at the top of the surge tank.

Penguin LS was also low after 8K miles and has been refilled. I'm keeping an eye on it as well.

Neither car has a coolant smell in the passenger cabin.


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

1st complaint 11/10/12, dealer check and no leaks found. 
2nd complaint 12/21/12 leaking water pump, replaced at dealership.
3rd complaint 1/11/13 tsb for hose and seals completed.
4th complaint 1/25/13 GM tech service not available on week ends, deal follow-up am 1/28/13 tech services says some problems with heater core, dealer ordered and awaiting parts.
GM case file 71-1147416217.
already filled bbb auto line for arbitration, it is time for this vehicle to go away.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

william10609 said:


> 1st complaint 11/10/12, dealer check and no leaks found.
> 2nd complaint 12/21/12 leaking water pump, replaced at dealership.
> 3rd complaint 1/11/13 tsb for hose and seals completed.
> 4th complaint 1/25/13 GM tech service not available on week ends, deal follow-up am 1/28/13 tech services says some problems with heater core, dealer ordered and awaiting parts.
> ...


Can you send me a link for filing the arbitration? I think I may need to do this soon


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry Extreme: 2012 Cruze eco, 1.4l

Council of Better Business Bureaus, Inc. at 4200 Wilson Boulevard, Arlington, VA 22203; 1-703-276-0100. The council of Better Business Bureaus, the umbrella organization for the BBBs, also provides programs and publications for consumers, and helps to settle disputes with automobile manufacturers through the BBB Auto Line program.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Just received a call from our Service Manager about the Cruze.

Told me that they pressure tested the car overnight and it didn't go down at all.

I did advise him that I only smelled antifreeze after driving for awhile, and that I have see the underside of the engine wet at that time too. Not enough to drip, but definately wet.

I also advised him that the loss of a full bottle of antifreeze isn't the norm.

I believe he understood when I advised him that I have been an auto mechanic since I was 17 and spent 10 yrs in the Navy as one as well.

I also made sure to point out that the waterpump is obviously in the begining stages of failure since the bearing is fine when it's cold, but leaking when it gets hot.

My whole point for bringing the car in now is to avoid being stuck on the side of the road or worse! 

We also have a major trip planned to go to New Jersey in April and I sure as heck don't plan on that being interrupted because of the car!

On a side note, the loaner car, the Volt, while it is a nice car, I wouldn't take it over my Cruze for anything. While I do like the car, and like the idea of driving w/o using gas, the car is not near as comfortable as the Cruze and the blind spots are even worse than the Cruze.


----------



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

Just picked up my ECO from the dealer. He said there are no leaks. I advised them last night when I dropped it off that you need to drive if for 20-miles or so before the smell is evident. Well looks like the added only 2-miles to the odometer since I dropped it off. When I mentioned that there are numerous complaints about this on this and other web-forums, I was told that I should not look at the web and leave it to their GM Master Technicians. 
This really left me a little miffed. First off I spent 20-years as a technician. And I think I know when there is a leak which is evident by the smell of coolant. Second, I am now an engineer working in the automotive field. If I did not think there was an issue, I would not have wasted my time and effort to bring the car to the dealership!
Really, Would any of use take our cars in if we thought nothing was wrong? 
Guess I could chalk this up to my own lack of knowledge!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Finally took my car in for this issue. They found no leaks but added the new/longer vent tube to the surge tank & the updated engine compartment seals. 

It was 14degrees when I picked up the car today, normally when that cold or colder once I am up to 180-230 engine temp the smell was constant. Today I smelled nothing for 30miles I drove the car. Once home I opened the hood & it still has a strong smell of antifreeze, but as long as I am not loosing a significant amount of antifreeze & not smelling it in the car while I drive I could care less.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MrBlue said:


> Just picked up my ECO from the dealer. He said there are no leaks. I advised them last night when I dropped it off that you need to drive if for 20-miles or so before the smell is evident. Well looks like the added only 2-miles to the odometer since I dropped it off. When I mentioned that there are numerous complaints about this on this and other web-forums, I was told that I should not look at the web and leave it to their GM Master Technicians.
> This really left me a little miffed. First off I spent 20-years as a technician. And I think I know when there is a leak which is evident by the smell of coolant. Second, I am now an engineer working in the automotive field. If I did not think there was an issue, I would not have wasted my time and effort to bring the car to the dealership!
> Really, Would any of use take our cars in if we thought nothing was wrong?
> Guess I could chalk this up to my own lack of knowledge!


More likely the fact that most techs don't trust any techs they don't know.


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

I switched dealers and finding the new support significantly better. I called and made appointment to demo to service advisor. He concurred something isn't right and is in touch with the service engineering group. Isn't fixed yet but at least I feel they trying.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

MrBlue said:


> When I mentioned that there are numerous complaints about this on this and other web-forums, I was told that I should not look at the web and leave it to their GM Master Technicians.


This only goes to prove that you should find another dealership!

The MORON who told you that is absolutely idiotic! And I would tell him to his face that he is! 

There are numerous places you can find the information that GM put out! Not just people talking on the internet.

Go somewhere else! And bring the GM notifications with you.

Also try to get some pictures of the waterpump area to PROVE it's leaking. And keep tabs on the coolant bottle to see if it is loosing fluid.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

UPDATE:

Received call that the water pump was replaced and we picked up the car last night.

Due to my statements to Stacy here on the forum and my ability to identify the issue for sure, it was decided by the District Manager to change the water pump, even though they could not find a leak.

I will monitor the issue VERY CLOSELY and if it happens again, I will be right back at the dealership with the car.

I would like to mention that our Service Adviser (Shawn) at Lynn Smith Chevrolet was VERY curtious and helpful. I appreciate his time and help with this matter.

I would also like to thank Stacy here on the forum for her assistance in this matter and what appears to be favorable outcome.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jj64 said:


> I switched dealers and finding the new support significantly better. I called and made appointment to demo to service advisor. He concurred something isn't right and is in touch with the service engineering group. Isn't fixed yet but at least I feel they trying.


This is why I recommend people switch dealerships when one can't figure out how to fix a problem. Unfortunately I don't think that will help in this case until GM/Chevy figures out what's causing this and gets a real fix out to their dealerships.


----------



## commutertg (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 2013 cruze and am experiencing this coolant smell problem. Three fixes have been attempted by a very cooperative dealer, but none of the remedies have resolved the issue. Fix one was a cowling change and install overflow tube. Second fix was replacing turbo cooler line seal after leak detected from a pressure test. Third fix was to replace the heater core which only helped for a week. Now the smell is back. When the engine operating temp is high, the cabin heat temp set on high and the fan set on low the smell is pretty strong, especially on the passenger side. I am extremely frustrated with this problem.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

commutertg said:


> I have a 2013 cruze and am experiencing this coolant smell problem. Three fixes have been attempted by a very cooperative dealer, but none of the remedies have resolved the issue. Fix one was a cowling change and install overflow tube. Second fix was replacing turbo cooler line seal after leak detected from a pressure test. Third fix was to replace the heater core which only helped for a week. Now the smell is back. When the engine operating temp is high, the cabin heat temp set on high and the fan set on low the smell is pretty strong, especially on the passenger side. I am extremely frustrated with this problem.


3 attempts have been tried to repair it. Depending on state law, you can lemon law it and get your money back.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

commutertg said:


> I have a 2013 cruze and am experiencing this coolant smell problem. Three fixes have been attempted by a very cooperative dealer, but none of the remedies have resolved the issue. Fix one was a cowling change and install overflow tube. Second fix was replacing turbo cooler line seal after leak detected from a pressure test. Third fix was to replace the heater core which only helped for a week. Now the smell is back. When the engine operating temp is high, the cabin heat temp set on high and the fan set on low the smell is pretty strong, especially on the passenger side. I am extremely frustrated with this problem.


Do you have a case on file with GM?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## gm mech (Feb 2, 2013)

the smell can be cause both ways, one is the water pump leaking and the coolant tank vent is directly inline with the intake of the hvac blower motor reason for the hose and tape over top is to direct the coolant vapours away from the cowl i had it done on mine and noticed a change much better compared to before


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Is it normal for the engine coolant temp to reach 230* ...I think this is awful high, and when the thermostat releases pressure to the reservoir tank which has a spring loaded cap and it vents right to the engine bay, as the reservoir has no vent hose! Hence all the antifreeze fumes go into vents ...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruze999 said:


> Is it normal for the engine coolant temp to reach 230* ...I think this is awful high, and when the thermostat releases pressure to the reservoir tank which has a spring loaded cap and it vents right to the engine bay, as the reservoir has no vent hose! Hence all the antifreeze fumes go into vents ...


The temperature is normal.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I looked at a number of Ford EcoBoost models and saw they use a 21 PSI overflow tank cap which makes me believe our 20 PSI should work fine for the 1.4L Cruze. And then I found a number of posts on Ford forums about coolant smell when using the A/C and heat...


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thankshttp://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/4009-xtremerevolution.html ...2012 LT, I took my Cruze in for the first time last week and awaiting parts...New plenum seals per PI0740...They CND problem (antifreeze smell in cabin) and engine bay the smell is very strong with the temp. selector at full high. And CS has been contacted...Thanks for this site as this problem is very nauseating...


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

Update to my 01-28-13 post on this thread: My dealer opened up the vehicle to replace the heater core. It was dry. 
I am now in one of the loaner/rentals they have.
Dealership is calling in a field tech. I have a good dealership, I think they are as frustrated as I am.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I looked at a number of Ford EcoBoost models and saw they use a 21 PSI overflow tank cap which makes me believe our 20 PSI should work fine for the 1.4L Cruze. And then I found a number of posts on Ford forums about coolant smell when using the A/C and heat...


Interesting. This sounds like the engineers from both GM and Ford have found a physical limitation on engine cooling.


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

2012 Cruze ECO. Put in the new heater core, smell still there. GM field tech said not comming, asked the dealer to find out if I would be interested in trade-in incentives. My answer was I like the Equinox. I have a BBB auto line file and they have contacted GM. So GM wants to put this one to bed without a buy back and I am good with that. My last post here will be if I make a trade or go to buy back. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

2012 LT
2500 miles
have not taken it in yet
no


----------



## Tkchumly (Jan 21, 2013)

Xtreme:

1.) 1LT W/FL
2.) issue began when I brought the car home so the issue was probably there already
3.)brought it back the next day (dec 18th - 20th), pressure tested and found nothing. I waited till the coolant level dropped about 3/8ths of an inch and had a decent film on the windsheild and brought it back on the 14th of jan. Started a case with GM (i dont have the case number at this time I have to go through some paperwork) heard nothing from dealership till friday (18th) saying they couldnt find anything. I asked them to get the car up to full temperature and test drive. Monday they said could not find anything and also told me the level was right where they marked it previously (lie?). so I got the car back (also they kept no records of what was performed that took up an entire week of time, just that they had it for a week). On my way home from work on the 31st I noticed myself getting very nauseous and tingly in my extremeties with windows fogging up so I went back to the dealership again and took the mechanic for a ride. In 10 minutes he said he couldnt take it anymore and pointed out the rainbows in the fog on my windsheild. Dropped off the car Feb 1 and I also noted the dead cold level of the coolant in the reservoir dropped a half inch and took a picture before bringing it in (lesson learned) and got it back Feb 5 with new heater core. They did mention that my water pump was not leaking. I am smelling something totally different now either cleaner to mask the smell or new heater core smell. I have only been driving it for a day but from the way things are going and the complete uphill battle i've had to face to get anything done, I have very little faith.
4.) I have contacted GM customer support and started a case with Tara (I have phone # and EXT) when they kept it for a week. I called back when I brought it in again to open the same case and left a message (Jan 31) have not had a return phone call.


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

2012 Cruze eco. GM gave me the whole MSRP for a trade-in and waived the usage fee. That was very fair to me and will effectively cost about $700 (taxes & registration) to have owned the vehicle for 10 plus months. Gives everyone a bench mark for what may come.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

william10609 said:


> 2012 Cruze eco. GM gave me the whole MSRP for a trade-in and waived the usage fee. That was very fair to me and will effectively cost about $700 (taxes & registration) to have owned the vehicle for 10 plus months. Gives everyone a bench mark for what may come.


Thats a pretty decent deal, I think thats what I may have to end up doing. Did GM make your dealer do this or did the dealer decide it on its own?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone who has this issue needs to review the following thread and contact their dealership regarding what appears to be an effective fix to this issue:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11407-coolant-smell-resolution.html


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

2011 LT - Not sure if there was a smell, but AC just died one day and it was due to a hole in the radiator (TSB on that), got that replaced under warranty... this was in July 2012. Fast forward to two weeks ago, and my girlfriend complains of no heat. She was out of coolant. I topped it off, told her to keep an eye on it. It was leaking still. I just dropped it off at Chevy last night and as soon as I got in the car (she was driving it from work) I noticed an extremely strong coolant odor in the car. It was horrendous. I'm surprised she didn't pass out it was so thick. 

It's at the dealer now for the smell & leak. I'll find out what the outcome is hopefully soon.


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

GM asked. Checked with my dealer mechs and none remebered the lubricant, and i am still loosing antifreeze with no location site. The smell is there even when I split the blie/red on the temp dial.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

william10609 said:


> GM asked. Checked with my dealer mechs and none remebered the lubricant, and i am still loosing antifreeze with no location site. The smell is there even when I split the blie/red on the temp dial.


William, here are a couple of questions to think about and answer - 

If you run your cabin fan with the temp set to cold, do you smell anti-freeze? If so I would check to see if you smell coolant under the hood. If you're smelling it in the cabin but not under the hood it's not coming from the engine compartment. If you only smell it when running the heater, the problem is most likely in your heater core or in the ducting between the heater core and the cabin vents.

How many miles on your Cruze? Mine didn't stop dropping coolant level until close to 15K miles. I've driven 7,000 miles since my last coolant top off with no drop in coolant. My symptoms lead me to believe there was a significant amount of air in my engine cooling system when I purchased the car.


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

2012 Cruze LT purchased 7/2011: 28,500 mi, My dealer C/W PI0740 on 2/14/13...No leaks noted, and the dye was installed in system, they installed new seals on hood and around A/C and Heater core fittings on firewall...Also put the TAPED on hose on the vent from the coolant recovery tank...Unfortunately still smell coolant but not as bad tho, most noticeable with heater temp. selector at full and fan at 3, and it gets stronger when the temp. selector is turned to mid range...I would think GM would change these coolant tanks at the minimum, with a REAL vent hose fitting...I wonder if the 2013s are the same as the 2011-2012. I don't think its the heater core as I would smell it ALL the time, and if there was an active leak (water pump or thermostat housings) there would be puddling under the car, and no leaks were noticed during the die ck. I have lost about an inch of coolant from tank in twenty months...These very high temps that the coolant runs at and the recovery tank venting into the engine bay has to be a major contributor...If you add the aerodynamic shield to streamline the undercarriage to make the vehicle more aerodynamic, I'm betting the fumes are retained in the engine bay more,
rather than vented to the atmosphere compared to a normal car that doesn't have the shield.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2013 Cruze has the same engine layout. Also, there is no shield under the engine compartment anymore thanks to sloppy oil changes. I would suspect your heater core and/or the duct work as the source of your cabin smell. Your symptoms tell me it takes heat in the ducts to create the smell, which is getting captured somewhere in the ducting. When you turn the temp down you are pulling more air in from outside and opening a different route through the ducting. If it were my car I would look at the ducting that bypasses the heater core and the air flow control panels there for the source of your smell. After stopping your car with the cabin smell, do you smell coolant either outside the car or under the hood?


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

10250 miles, I can smell it cold or hot with the engine warmed up. cold in little hint/wiffs, warm to hot constant. letting the coolant drop can fall under owner neglect and void the warrenty if something happens. 4700 more miles to possible correction, just not worth it. Had occasional hints in summer but wrote it off to break in.


----------



## Robert (Apr 17, 2011)

I had a 2011 Cruze... Got rid of it last week. The dealer I used tried for a week to find the problem. Loosing 2 gallons of anti-freze in 3 months. No luck after 5 days. Due to the serious nature of this problem and the long term effects with the life of the engine. I felt that I could not keep the car. If you are having this problem. Be on the dealer you use to find and fix the problem. If the coolant is leaking internally. The damge to your engine will not show up till after your warranty has expired and you are on the hook for a new engine .This car remindes me of GM Vega vehicle . And you know how many problems that one had. After 30 years as a mechanic, I have never seen a car that has so many issues and I feel the car is unsafe for the road. I would not risk my wifes life . Good luck with issue , and I hope you all get it resolved


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robert said:


> I had a 2011 Cruze... Got rid of it last week. The dealer I used tried for a week to find the problem. Loosing 2 gallons of anti-freze in 3 months. No luck after 5 days. Due to the serious nature of this problem and the long term effects with the life of the engine. I felt that I could not keep the car. If you are having this problem. Be on the dealer you use to find and fix the problem. If the coolant is leaking internally. The damge to your engine will not show up till after your warranty has expired and you are on the hook for a new engine .This car remindes me of GM Vega vehicle . And you know how many problems that one had. After 30 years as a mechanic, I have never seen a car that has so many issues and I feel the car is unsafe for the road. I would not risk my wifes life . Good luck with issue , and I hope you all get it resolved


This really sounds more like an incompetent dealership. They couldn't find a leak big enough to lose almost a quart of fluid in a week speaks volumes about their incompetence than GM. I sincerely hope you filed a complaint with both GM and the NHTSA on this one. Make sure you list the dealership in both complaints.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Robert said:


> I had a 2011 Cruze... Got rid of it last week. The dealer I used tried for a week to find the problem. Loosing 2 gallons of anti-freze in 3 months. No luck after 5 days. Due to the serious nature of this problem and the long term effects with the life of the engine. I felt that I could not keep the car. If you are having this problem. Be on the dealer you use to find and fix the problem. If the coolant is leaking internally. The damge to your engine will not show up till after your warranty has expired and you are on the hook for a new engine .This car remindes me of GM Vega vehicle . And you know how many problems that one had. After 30 years as a mechanic, I have never seen a car that has so many issues and I feel the car is unsafe for the road. I would not risk my wifes life . Good luck with issue , and I hope you all get it resolved


On the hook for a new engine? After the 5 year, 100k mile warranty?

Shpuld have taken it to a different dealer. This is a well-documented issue on this board related to a coolant leak near the water pump bolts. You won't find it ubless you're looking for it.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

Obermd...Thanks for the suggestions, will look into those items...


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

I too, have the coolant smell outside the cabin. Smells pretty bad in my garage when I get home. Had it at the dealer this week for this concern and a couple of others. They started with the usual suspects (they ALL come low on coolant- umm... okay) and did a couple hour pressure test and it held fine. No obvious leaks and of course they did not smell it. 

Thankfully, I have a great service advisor and I emailed him last night to let him know that the smell was very strong when I arrived home last night. He emailed me back that they ordered parts today for the tube update. I doubt that will fix it, but we'll "follow along" as they progress on my car. I did mention the water pump at the time of writing, they stated they checked it and it appeared fine.

I love the car and know that "eventually" we will get a fix. I only have 8k on it now so I have plenty of time to get it sorted out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

milehigh said:


> I too, have the coolant smell outside the cabin. Smells pretty bad in my garage when I get home. Had it at the dealer this week for this concern and a couple of others. They started with the usual suspects (they ALL come low on coolant- umm... okay) and did a couple hour pressure test and it held fine. No obvious leaks and of course they did not smell it.
> 
> Thankfully, I have a great service advisor and I emailed him last night to let him know that the smell was very strong when I arrived home last night. He emailed me back that they ordered parts today for the tube update. I doubt that will fix it, but we'll "follow along" as they progress on my car. I did mention the water pump at the time of writing, they stated they checked it and it appeared fine.
> 
> I love the car and know that "eventually" we will get a fix. I only have 8k on it now so I have plenty of time to get it sorted out.




milehigh,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would be happy to get a service request open for you with GM in regards to this. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## scherf (Feb 23, 2013)

ESIS/GM Claim # 750580. I was hospitalized for 1 week and off work for 7 weeks due to the excessive inhalation of glycol and mold. A plug that was located in the a/c drain tube was not removed from the factory which caused the a/c condensation to back up through my heater ducts allowing water into the front passengers compartment. (per dealer docs) The heater core also leaked excessive Dexcool (glycol) into the passengers compartment front floor boards. Both liquids were hidden from my sight due to custom made Weather-Tech floor mats which hide all of the front foot well carpeting. I have detailed dealer records that document the mold and heater core failure along with my Pulmonologist reports substantiating the glycol and mold inhalation. Positive reports for mold spores came back after I had the vehicle tested by an Industrial Hygenist, 3 months after the carpet was replaced. GM has agreed to buy my vehicle back but will not pay my $7,000.00 + out of pocket medical expenses. $50,000.00 + in medical costs to date. Who else is out there breathing glycol/Dexcool and mold? 

I welcome being contacted at [email protected] or 678-294-9353. Further comments can be found on facebook CLYDE RICHARD SCHERF. Friend requests accepted. Thank you, Rick Scherf 

:sigh:


----------



## joliver (Jun 14, 2012)

Was just into the shop today for this.

2012 LTZ
problem started at 8,800miles.
First fix was they replaced the radiator cap.
I will let you all know if this resolves the issue for me.
I have sent my information to Stacy at customer service.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

You have zero chance of getting your Cruze fixed at the dealer for the coolant/grease/burning smell in the cabin....guaranteed...

How do I know this?

My name is on 1 of the 5 special ordered/built HVAC boxes from engineering. They are assigned to owners on a priority case basis. My priority is at the top because I was suppose to be done with the buyback process by now. Worked directly with dealer and GM field rep. I followed all the directives they handed out and was promised (verbally) a trade assist/buyback because they did not know what to do next. That was 3 weeks ago. 

Yesterday GM calls me and says, bring your car in one more time and we have a certified fix from engineering. GM has put my deal on hold and denied ever promising anything. Now I start the legal process.

Beware working directly with GM on your own. Use your State program or BBB.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

upstater said:


> You have zero chance of getting your Cruze fixed at the dealer for the coolant/grease/burning smell in the cabin....guaranteed...
> 
> How do I know this?
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with this regarding the buyback. I also was promised a buy back, going on over 3 weeks ago now. I guess its hard for a GM rep to respond to an e-mail from my dealership General Manager. But all is well, as I've filed a lemon law claim with the law office of Kimmel and Silverman and am requesting a full repurchase of the car. After being treated like this by GM, I'll take my business to another manufacturer. My general manager has said GM is labeling these coolant smell issues as "low priority". 
Lemonlaw.com for anyone that lives in the northeast, that should help you get a start if you want to get your money back.


----------



## joliver (Jun 14, 2012)

joliver said:


> Was just into the shop today for this.
> 
> 2012 LTZ
> problem started at 8,800miles.
> ...



well... The smell is still here so back to the dealer we go


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I also asked for a buyback thru the reps contacted thru this site.... they never even offered it. 12 months left on lease then "see u" GM.


----------



## bub (Mar 8, 2013)

*Coolant/burning plastic smell*


2012 2LT
Sweet coolant smell began last winter (2011/2012). Burning plastic smell started this winter (late Nov 2012)
It has been brought in for this 5 times now. I think they have fixed the sweet smell, but definitely not the plastic smell. They seem to waiting on GM/Chevrolet for guidance because "they don't get paid if they don't fix anything" and they don't know how to fix it. Was told last visit that it was "normal" to have that smell.:angry:
I have not contacted GM Customer Support


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is my lesson learned. 

If you really have 5 documented repair attempts for the exact same condition and the dealer has stated that he does not know what to do next, then contact a lemon law lawyer and let them battle GM's team of lawyers. You stand no chance of getting a full refund from GM now.
Or, you can wait an undetermined amount of time for GM to fix the issues. If you choose the latter, then you need to stop complaining.


----------



## Quicksand Jesus (Mar 13, 2013)

Well everyone, looks like I'm gonna be in for a good one. My 2011 Cruze Eco has 41000 miles. I noticed yesterday that the heater was not working well at idle, a sure sign of low coolant. I popped the hood and found the expansion tank empty. I've added coolant ~32 ounces to get it back up to the fill mark. Now that I am looking I can smell antifreeze when outside of the car. I talked to my dealership and they informed me that no one has had this issue with their Cruze. Imagine my surprise after finding these threads with a quick Google search! So here is where I'm at now.

1) Probably not gonna get anything fixed since I'm at 41000 miles
2) Does anyone on here have *ANY *idea of what the real problem is?
3) Has anyone taken steps to fix the problem themselves?

Obviously coolant is going somewhere, and I would imagine that it gets worse over time. I'm betting this will need to be taken into my own hands. It sure would be nice to know what the problem really is. 

I am going to take the car in Tursday to have it looked at. I've let them know not to perform and "fixes" that will cost me money.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I REALLY think you are being much to pessimistic......especially since you don't indicate any concerns prior to this one.

If you had a major problem, such as a head gasket failure, you would be mentioning vast amounts of smoke.
Since you have not, I'll go to 'guess based on experience mode' and say that I would not be surprised if it turns out to be a water pump seeping issue.

This, BTW, would fall under the 5/100 powertrain warranty so if it is the pump it'll be a freebe to you.

Please post back with the outcome.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Quicksand Jesus said:


> Well everyone, looks like I'm gonna be in for a good one. My 2011 Cruze Eco has 41000 miles. I noticed yesterday that the heater was not working well at idle, a sure sign of low coolant. I popped the hood and found the expansion tank empty. I've added coolant ~32 ounces to get it back up to the fill mark. Now that I am looking I can smell antifreeze when outside of the car. I talked to my dealership and they informed me that no one has had this issue with their Cruze. Imagine my surprise after finding these threads with a quick Google search! So here is where I'm at now.
> 
> 1) Probably not gonna get anything fixed since I'm at 41000 miles
> 2) Does anyone on here have *ANY *idea of what the real problem is?
> ...


Umm why not? This is a leaking water pump cut and dry, matches the EXACT description a mechanic gave me about whats happening to Cruzes. It's covered under power train warranty. You also added too much coolant and that's why you have the smell. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Quicksand Jesus (Mar 13, 2013)

What is the fix to the "water pump seeping issue"? Is there a new improved water pump?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Quicksand Jesus said:


> What is the fix to the "water pump seeping issue"? Is there a new improved water pump?


The pumps are likely improved....they have been using a new part number for well over a year and the same applies to the gasket.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> The pumps are likely improved....they have been using a new part number for well over a year and the same applies to the gasket.
> 
> Rob


Precisely. It's a redesigned part


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Quicksand Jesus (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks! A new part number makes me feel better.

Cruze coolant - YouTube <-- There is a link to my fill level. I thought I would post it since jlblackburn seemed to diagnose my problem as an over-filled coolant system.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Quicksand Jesus said:


> Thanks! A new part number makes me feel better.
> 
> Cruze coolant - YouTube <-- There is a link to my fill level. I thought I would post it since jlblackburn seemed to diagnose my problem as an over-filled coolant system.



Good video!

Currently your surge tank is NOT overfilled......I consider (since G.M. won't tell) the top of that verticle extrusion just above the lower tank hose to be a good, COLD LEVEL prior to startup for the day.

That being said, you are a touch low.

BUT.....I can see the coolant residue below the water pump.....look at your video again and you will see the discoloration....clearly a failed pump.

Nice follow through,
Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry I think the resolution is too crummy on my iPhone YouTube thing on a 3g connection, but I don't see any orange in that tank. Is it filled to the top of the arrow? You said you added 32 oz to it and I recall seeing mine low and doing the same. I removed about 16 oz from mine to drop it to the bottom of the arrow and my smell was gone. There's a discussion elsewhere about Chevy being unclear about their marks but essentially when hot the coolant should not go beyond that arrow. 

The water pump leaks behind a bolt behind the belt and cannot be seen until that is removed. If you are losing a significant amount of coolant, it is most likely from there. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Quicksand Jesus (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks, I'll update once I take it to the dealer. I will politely steer them towards inspecting the water pump.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

BTW,
I believe you are smelling it because it is running down the right side (passenger) of the block and boiling off.

The HVAC is picking up the scent.

Rob


----------



## Quicksand Jesus (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm dropping the car off today. They can't promise me that this will be covered by the warranty. They are going to give me a rental car for $30 a day. They expect this will take until Tuesday to fix as GM has to inspect the vehicle before and warranty claim can be decided. I'll let you know more when I know more.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Quicksand Jesus said:


> I'm dropping the car off today. They can't promise me that this will be covered by the warranty. They are going to give me a rental car for $30 a day. They expect this will take until Tuesday to fix as GM has to inspect the vehicle before and warranty claim can be decided. I'll let you know more when I know more.


Of all the [email protected]#%$#@&%$&^% bullcocky things to say to a customer.
G.M. (speaking as a former G.M. Warranty Administrator and failure analyst) does not send anybody to a dealer to review a powertrain claim........unless it is something like three engines in the same car over three months.
What a crock of.......Rant on your behaf over.....I hope Stacey reads this.
If this is what really occurs at this dealer G.M. has determined he's a warranty crook and would've pulled their franchise at the last cleanout.

And then, four working days and telling you you may have to pay rental for six for a proceedure that books at 1.5 hrs!!!!!!!!!

OK.......blood pressure dropping to kind of normal but sheesh....WTF.

Keep an eye on this thread....Customer Service may want info.

Rob (still seething)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They should cover your rental car if this is covered by warranty (as the water pump should be!)

And wow...looking at that video now from my desktop, there's barely any coolant IN that tank! My fault.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Quicksand Jesus said:


> Well everyone, looks like I'm gonna be in for a good one. My 2011 Cruze Eco has 41000 miles. I noticed yesterday that the heater was not working well at idle, a sure sign of low coolant. I popped the hood and found the expansion tank empty. I've added coolant ~32 ounces to get it back up to the fill mark. Now that I am looking I can smell antifreeze when outside of the car. I talked to my dealership and they informed me that no one has had this issue with their Cruze. Imagine my surprise after finding these threads with a quick Google search! So here is where I'm at now.
> 
> 1) Probably not gonna get anything fixed since I'm at 41000 miles
> 2) Does anyone on here have *ANY *idea of what the real problem is?
> ...




Quicksand Jesus,
I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing this concern with your Cruze. I would be happy to look into this and get a service request open for you. I will need to gather some additional information from you in order to do that. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Quicksand Jesus (Mar 13, 2013)

**UPDATE**

My Cruze has been fixed under warranty!!!

New water pump. Drove about 50 miles today and the coolant level held solid!


----------



## MTBR (Apr 1, 2012)

2012 2LT with 20,000 miles. Started to get the coolant smell at 16,000 miles. Took to the dealship and found out the water pump was shot. 16,000 miles and water pump shot, wow. Got the car back and still had teh smell. Took it back thinking some of the coolant was still on the motor. They degreased the motor, and still had the smell after a week. Took it back and they couldn't find anything at all. Thats when I did the internet search and was shocked at the amount of cases out there. So I call my area chevy rep to file a claim report. Then I also called my sales manager about the issue I was having. He was shocked to hear about the issue and how many people are having this issue. The dealership has done every thing that they can. They have been great. But I can't say that for my area rep. They told me that they are aware of the problem and they are working a fix. So I downloaded the msds on Dex Cool and was shocked at the effects of inhailing the fumes. So I went back to my dealership and told them that I can't drive my car anymore duw to the smell and that I can't wait for the fix. I told them I have a wife that got sick (migrane) from the smell and I have a 4year old that rides in the car alot. So they are working on the buy back and it looks like I might get a 2013 Malibu Eco


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Quicksand Jesus said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> My Cruze has been fixed under warranty!!!
> 
> New water pump. Drove about 50 miles today and the coolant level held solid!


SEE!

I told you not to be so pessimistic........thought my head was gonna explode on your behaf yesterday.

Congrats,
Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MTBR said:


> 2012 2LT with 20,000 miles. Started to get the coolant smell at 16,000 miles. Took to the dealship and found out the water pump was shot. 16,000 miles and water pump shot, wow. Got the car back and still had teh smell. Took it back thinking some of the coolant was still on the motor. They degreased the motor, and still had the smell after a week. Took it back and they couldn't find anything at all. Thats when I did the internet search and was shocked at the amount of cases out there. So I call my area chevy rep to file a claim report. Then I also called my sales manager about the issue I was having. He was shocked to hear about the issue and how many people are having this issue. The dealership has done every thing that they can. They have been great. But I can't say that for my area rep. They told me that they are aware of the problem and they are working a fix. So I downloaded the msds on Dex Cool and was shocked at the effects of inhailing the fumes. So I went back to my dealership and told them that I can't drive my car anymore duw to the smell and that I can't wait for the fix. I told them I have a wife that got sick (migrane) from the smell and I have a 4year old that rides in the car alot. So they are working on the buy back and it looks like I might get a 2013 Malibu Eco



And, sorry to say it'll happen again if they overfill the coolant bottle.

Rob


----------



## scherf (Feb 23, 2013)

Scherf GM/ESIS Claim 750580. [email protected] A major Atlanta news station starts filming my story next week from excessive inhalation of antifreeze. Hospitalized for a week and have all docs in order. I also have an attorney that's already beat GM at this game. Antifreeze problems? Contact me ..... ASAP. GM took back their buy back offer. CONTACT ME ASAP.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Robby said:


> Of all the [email protected]#%$#@&%$&^% bullcocky things to say to a customer.
> G.M. (speaking as a former G.M. Warranty Administrator and failure analyst) does not send anybody to a dealer to review a powertrain claim........unless it is something like three engines in the same car over three months.
> What a crock of.......Rant on your behaf over.....I hope Stacey reads this.
> If this is what really occurs at this dealer G.M. has determined he's a warranty crook and would've pulled their franchise at the last cleanout.
> ...



SO GLAD that you are here to give people some SENSIBLE responses and cut through ALL the BS that we get from GM customer service at the Business Resource Center up to GM corporate reps! Hope you can help people out with your suggestions. Wish you were here when I was having my problems with my 2011 Cruze LTZ RS and the crappy transmission and lack of acceleration at times! It reads like a SOAP OPERA! It's all been documented in ANY transmission topic here. Got rid of the Cruze on 1/31/13, about 5 DAYS after a GM engineer drove it for 13 miles and came to the conclusion it was "operating as designed"! :signs053:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations, Quicksand Jesus! I’m glad to read you’re able to enjoy your vehicle again.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

2012 Cruze Eco, issue with smell since day one of ownership.

Dealership has been told numerous times and I believe has attempted various fixes including seal kit, thermostat replacement, and others. They now are asking for the vehicle to be brought in every so often to check coolant level. Asked about pressure test and they said they may attempt sometime in the future.

Smell is inside but at times can smell outside.


----------



## 4Bolt Main (Apr 2, 2013)

2012 Cruze Eco AT
Issue has been present since purchase with 7k miles
Dealer attempted dye and leak test. Scheduled second service for cowl seal replacement.
Yes, GM customer rep has been contacted, Case#: 71-117-0025539. Case is open pending results from cowl seal replacement.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

scherf said:


> Scherf GM/ESIS Claim 750580. [email protected] A major Atlanta news station starts filming my story next week from excessive inhalation of antifreeze. Hospitalized for a week and have all docs in order. I also have an attorney that's already beat GM at this game. Antifreeze problems?  Contact me ..... ASAP. GM took back their buy back offer. CONTACT ME ASAP.


The Atlanta station contacted me too, and they're flying out in a week and a half to interview me on the topic. Your case is an isolated incident that has not yet been reported before on this forum. I sympathize with your situation, but you will not accomplishing anything by telling people to contact you on the topic of antifreeze inhalation when the vast majority of reports on this forum of "antifreeze" smell actually come from the grease used in the HVAC box or from the water pump leak that some have reported. A PI is already out for it and dealerships have been instructed on how to proceed. The heater core leak that occurred in your car is a rare occurrence (I believe you are the first to report it), so coming here and telling everyone to contact you immediately when it is more than likely that their situation will be nothing like yours is just going to waste peoples' time.

GM took back their buyback offer because you refused it and demanded that they pay for your hospital bills.

I'm leaving your post up just so people can hear the full story, since you left some important details out. 



4Bolt Main said:


> 2012 Cruze Eco AT
> Issue has been present since purchase with 7k miles
> Dealer attempted dye and leak test. Scheduled second service for cowl seal replacement.
> Yes, GM customer rep has been contacted, Case#: 71-117-0025539. Case is open pending results from cowl seal replacement.


Please see the stickied threads in this section. If you are not actually losing coolant, the problem is more than likely the grease used in your HVAC box, which smells VERY similar to antifreeze. I am appalled that your dealership did not think to check their service manual for the new service procedure outlined in this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...temperature-control-set-high-heat-engine.html


----------



## 4Bolt Main (Apr 2, 2013)

Xtreme,

Thank you for your reply. Is the grease smell from the HVAC box present on the inside and outside of the car?

Also, does the HVAC grease leave a residue on the inside of the windshield? I am not being sarcastic, just trying to follow the right path.


----------



## xpeacemaker (Feb 11, 2013)

Since I am no longer in the b2b warranty, this will be an out of pocket expense, right?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

4Bolt Main said:


> Xtreme,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Is the grease smell from the HVAC box present on the inside and outside of the car?
> 
> Also, does the HVAC grease leave a residue on the inside of the windshield? I am not being sarcastic, just trying to follow the right path.


It smells inside the car, not outside. That said, you may smell antifreeze outside the car, but I don't think that's what you're smelling. 

It should not leave residue on the inside of the windshield. I have no idea what that is. 



xpeacemaker said:


> Since I am no longer in the b2b warranty, this will be an out of pocket expense, right?


Depends. Did you contact GM beforehand to complain about it? If you did, then it will be covered. Even so, GM might cover it as an act of good faith just because it is such a widespread issue. You can tell them you were on CruzeTalk for a long time and were waiting for a successful fix before taking your car in. That should help your cause. Contact GM first before walking into a dealership. If you are unsuccessful, let me know.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It smells inside the car, not outside. That said, you may smell antifreeze outside the car, but I don't think that's what you're smelling.
> 
> It should not leave residue on the inside of the windshield. I have no idea what that is.
> 
> ...


Very true! I just bought my car and am telling them EVERYTHING! They even noted to fix everything outside the bumper to bumper warranty if need be. I did just start to hear the chirping noise in my blower motor. 

I have 7/70,000 bumper to bumper. I prob won't own the car that long. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Very true! I just bought my car and am telling them EVERYTHING! They even noted to fix everything outside the bumper to bumper warranty if need be. I did just start to hear the chirping noise in my blower motor.
> 
> I have 7/70,000 bumper to bumper. I prob won't own the car that long.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you will. Just being honest. It sounds like your issues in particular were due to some vendor defects and perhaps a bit of negligence during assembly. I can't pinpoint the cause; only speculate on the possibilities, but once you get those things taken care of, I think you'll like the car. Many people who complain of issues end up going to other dealerships out of frustration to test drive competing cars, only to be reminded of why they bought the Cruze in the first place. 

I did want to mention though that I noticed the same window blurryness you mentioned, only mine is on the passenger side bottom corner and only if I look through it from the angle of the Driver's position. I've driven 21k miles before noticing it. I assume it's simply due to the way the window was put together. Those are things you should have no issues resolving.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have a feeling you will. Just being honest. It sounds like your issues in particular were due to some vendor defects and perhaps a bit of negligence during assembly. I can't pinpoint the cause; only speculate on the possibilities, but once you get those things taken care of, I think you'll like the car. Many people who complain of issues end up going to other dealerships out of frustration to test drive competing cars, only to be reminded of why they bought the Cruze in the first place.
> 
> I did want to mention though that I noticed the same window blurryness you mentioned, only mine is on the passenger side bottom corner and only if I look through it from the angle of the Driver's position. I've driven 21k miles before noticing it. I assume it's simply due to the way the window was put together. Those are things you should have no issues resolving.


I actually love my 2013 Corolla S way more than my Cruze LT, the car loses much of its appeal when you have to deal with Anti-freeze smells and fogging/hazing on the front windshields, plus noisy front struts that were already replaced once. Plus you can't beat the fact that I paid 3k less for my Corolla S and got fog lights, a sunroof, touch screen radio, bodykit and 17" rims. All while still getting the same mpg that my Cruze got. Now I know why CR is saying that turbo cars are not living up the the mpg hype that everyone claims. The one exception being the manual Eco.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

So much is wrong with that statement that I don't even know where to begin. 

Yes, fixing things is annoying. But...no. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not hating for the sake of hating Toyota. There's a Camry SE parked right next to my car that I'm just as fond of, and we got for within $500 of the Cruze. A lot more car for the money. Between the two, I would not recommend the Cruze to anyone else because of my horrible experience with reliability thus far, but it is a well-built, well-driving car with a really nice interior. Just too many part sourcing issues it seems. 

Comparing the Cruze to a Corolla S is like comparing it to a Geo metro someone put leather seats and a BMW badge on. It's a crap car trying to be something it's not. Toyota has tried to keep the thing "fresh", but you've really spent money on a car that is no different than a 2003 with a body kit. At least Honda tried to update the Civic with more than a touch screen. 

Now if you had bought a 2014 Corolla, when it comes out, I think that thing would have as much class and will be comparable to the Cruze. Then I wouldn't laugh at your statement that the Corolla is better in every way. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> I actually love my 2013 Corolla S way more than my Cruze LT, the car loses much of its appeal when you have to deal with Anti-freeze smells and fogging/hazing on the front windshields, plus noisy front struts that were already replaced once. Plus you can't beat the fact that I paid 3k less for my Corolla S and got fog lights, a sunroof, touch screen radio, bodykit and 17" rims. All while still getting the same mpg that my Cruze got. Now I know why CR is saying that turbo cars are not living up the the mpg hype that everyone claims. The one exception being the manual Eco.





blackcruzelt said:


> Haters gonna hate


You're on a fast track for a ban. I didn't realize you had actually bought a Corolla. I thought you were just talking them up because you hated your Cruze. Now at least I know for a fact you don't own a Cruze and you're just piss people off. Knock it off, or leave. If you can't leave on your own, we'll help you. 

Justin and I disagree a bit here and there on this forum, but I think he hit the nail on the head when he said



> So much wrong with that statement that I don't even know where to begin.


If you're not here to provide any positive feedback or help anyone on this forum and are only here to troll threads and complain, you may show yourself the door. This is an automotive community, not a nursery.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, I didn't have it, but it started sort of semi-recently. I don't get a smell inside the car, but the garage smells like coolant after I pull the vehicle in. I don't see any leaks, and it's not using any more coolant than it was when it wasn't smelling. (a cup or 2 every 3-4 months) It's a 2011 ECO 6MT. It began maybe a couple months ago. I haven't been to the dealer, because I'm waiting on there to be a real fix before I mess with it. (this is all without breaks, because ENTER doesn't do anything on this site right now, and I tried refreshing and everything) Mike


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

bartonmd said:


> Well, I didn't have it, but it started sort of semi-recently. I don't get a smell inside the car, but the garage smells like coolant after I pull the vehicle in. I don't see any leaks, and it's not using any more coolant than it was when it wasn't smelling. (a cup or 2 every 3-4 months) It's a 2011 ECO 6MT. It began maybe a couple months ago. I haven't been to the dealer, because I'm waiting on there to be a real fix before I mess with it. (this is all without breaks, because ENTER doesn't do anything on this site right now, and I tried refreshing and everything) Mike


Good luck with it man! This is exactly the same thing that was going on with my 2011LT. I'll hand them this much, they did try. GM done everything possible to find and eliminate the smell in mine and some things they done twice! But alas, it could not be fixed. I finally gave up and traded it in on a 2013 RSLT and glad I did! No more smell and they made some great improvements to the car!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

My water pump went out. Car was running hotter than usual and I had to add antifreeze weekly when I only drive it 2-3 times a week.


----------



## PA_Medic (Nov 18, 2012)

2012 Cruze LS...

dealer trip x2 for very noticeable coolant odor when heat on high, first time service tech unable to duplicate put dye in system.

return trip 2 weeks later, no dye noted, smell continues, pressure tested cooling system (Passed). 

between visits, drip/leak apparent from somewhere under vehicle after parked for 1 minute in fresh, snow covered driveway.

smell makes vehicle occupants extremely nauseous...300 miles until out of warranty...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PA_Medic, PM Chevy Customer Care here on Cruzetalk and get them involved. It's depressing how many dealerships can't find their heads unless GM is helping them look. CCC will need your VIN number and contact information as well as which dealership you're working with.

Also, this sounds like the water pump, which is covered for 5 years/100,000 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PA_Medic, 

We can certainly look into this for you. I will private message you shortly. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Extreme, any luck getting an actual fix to this problem??

I have a 2012 Cruze 1LTRS 1.4L that has had the following done to try and fix this problem:

1) Dealer checked for leaks visually, none found
2) Dealer pressure tested system, no problem found
3) Dealer pressure tested system again, no problem found
4) Dealer checked for leaks visually, none found.
5) Dealer replaced coolant reservoir cap
6) New Dealership (I moved) replaced water pump
7) Dealer pressure tested system and added dye. Also did the PI for coolant reservoir to add hose and cowl seals
8) Dealer replaced the HVAC box/actuator assembly as per PI

I missed one or two repair attempts in my list since my first dealer failed to document their attempts on the repair orders. I still have the coolant smell inside and outside the vehicle. 

 I see there is a current class action lawsuit due to the coolant smell problems. Don't want to go that route but it may come down to that.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I have this issue. Its pretty strong inside cabin and in engine bad. Only notice it when the ar is up to operating temp. I havent taken it to the dealer yet but plan on it soon. Just dont want to take it in for them to say theres nothing wrong


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Coolant smell very strong after engine hot. 2012 Eco, bought new. Now at 27000 miles, I have very strong odor of gasoline in cabin. I checked all seats, floor mats, etc. Not from those. I can't find the source of the gasoline odor. Strongest when I remote-start with heat/fan on, even if engine cold. Nauseating smell.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

dby2011 said:


> 2012 Cruze LT built 6-11 purchased 8-17-11
> 
> 4/27/12 16,863 miles
> was smelling odor inside and outside the car, dealer noted coolant was low and filled it. They pressure tested the system and found no leaks
> ...


Wow, that sounds a lot like my car as well. I've almost fell asleep at the wheel due to the coolant smell, while driving.

That being said, I've not talked with GM, but X did get my info in a private message, and I did leave a message for Chevy Customer Service on here.
I think GM has my old phone number, because I've not receive any call from either the dealership or GM about this.

Its really, really bad in my car, during wet and cold days.

I just wanted to add a little more, yesterday, while driving, I had the radio off, and had stopped in a parking lot to fix a seatbelt issue (the thing was twisted a few times). But, whiles stopped, I could hear some
bubbling.. Coming from right in front of me. Re-started the car, turned the DIC over to Coolant temp, and it was reading 238..
So, I popped the hood, and low and behold, my coolant surge/overflow or whatever tank you wanna call it, was boiling! And, it has coolant to the FILL line (checked after I got home, and the engine was cool 4 hours later)

It was 60 degrees out, so, I didn't have the horrible smell, as I had my windows down about half way.

I do have the film on the inside of my windshield as well. Can clear it off with glass cleaner, and within a day or so, its back.

I'm still wondering why our car needs to run at over 200 degrees. its a little motor.. it shouldn't need to get that hot! 170 to 190 degrees should be hot enough for our car. maybe GM needs to think of lowering the
temp of that thromostat, and see if that helps solve the coolant issue.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Just drove an hour in the rain, outside temp about 46 degrees. I had to run the defrost due to fogging of the windshield and the coolant smell was overwhelming...fun. Love my Cruze, but not this coolant smell. I am glad GM customer care has been helping me through this issue, they have been very helpful so far.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback ChuzCruze! We will continue to work with you until we are able to get to a resolution. Glad that we can help.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> Wow, that sounds a lot like my car as well. I've almost fell asleep at the wheel due to the coolant smell, while driving.
> 
> That being said, I've not talked with GM, but X did get my info in a private message, and I did leave a message for Chevy Customer Service on here.
> I think GM has my old phone number, because I've not receive any call from either the dealership or GM about this.
> ...


I suspect you have an engine thermostat failure. Normal operating temps for the 1.4T is from somewhere around 215 to 220 F. The high temperatures are to provide a cleaner fuel burn. If your thermostat isn't working properly the pressure in the cooling system will either be too high, forcing coolant vapors to vent out the surge tank or too low, causing the coolant to boil. I'd check your coolant levels cold and wouldn't be surprised if you find the coolant levels to be nearly empty in the surge tank.


----------



## SuzanneOwens (Jan 11, 2014)

Well it is nice to know that the customer support is quite helpful. Hope they work better for me when i am in trouble.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SuzanneOwens, 

We will certainly be here to assist to you to the best of our ability. Happy Cruzing!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Customer support on CruzeTalk is/has been very helpful. Telephone support on GM corporate side is horrible...what a joke!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you ChuzCruze. We are so sorry to hear that you were not able to get assistance via phone. Welcome to Cruze Talk Suzanne! :welcome:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Pilsner73 (Apr 17, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Thank you ChuzCruze. We are so sorry to hear that you were not able to get assistance via phone. Welcome to Cruze Talk Suzanne! :welcome:
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Jackie,

I hope you can help ChuzCruze or find someone who can actually assist him trying to make things right because experiencing similar issues with a 2012 Cruze Eco and want to know if GM service can't fix it that GM will offer more than the ability to trade in a vehicle.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I would love to get into a new higher model GM, as I have been an advocate of the Cruze telling people how much I love it, the way it drives and handles. I have owned many GM vehicles in the past but this is my first "new" GM vehicle. I plan on buying many more vehicles in the future and would love to stick with GM, depending how things go with the Cruze.


----------



## frustrated _cruze_owner (Oct 18, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll get in contact with GM regarding the antifreeze smell issue as I have someone I can reach out to. I need get the following information if you are currently experiencing this issue in your Cruze:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm answering to the points/dots in your original post:

1. 2013 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo

2. August 2014, when nights began to get cooler. Approx. 35,000 Kilometers (yes, I drive a lot)

3. No. In fact, I brought my car to the dealership AFTER I got a recall letter for the "low coolant without a leak" recall. I just mentioned the coolant smell to the dealer when I brought my car into the dealership on the day I made the appointment for the said recall.

4. No. I have not called support for fear that they would just tell me the same thing that the dealer told me on the day I drove it home from the appointment: "It's not an uncommon issue." "Just keep an eye on it." Add to that the lost time from work, because unlike [privileged] GM employees, I don't have "special" benefits to take care of personal business. If I don't work, I don't get paid. I think this should be kept in mind by 'Geniuses' at GM when they design their cars, but I digress...

On my next oil change, in a few weeks, I will ask my personal [honest] mechanic to look at it and hear what he says. Based on his recommendations, I will then contact support; I will be better "armed" with the technical information that I need to finally resolve this issue. Seriously, I don't have the time to waddle through 200 pages of blog material. I'm only posting this because there are folks out there like me who have NOT resolved this issue due to the blatant dealer neglect, and further, that it is folks like me who will be 'driven' (pardon the pun) to SUPERIOR European car manufacturers for their next car purchase. I'm already looking at Mercedes or BMW as my next car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I gave a fuller answer in the other thread but it boils down to getting your dealership to actually do their job and not just blow you off. You may need to print the first post from the cabin odors thread in addition to contacting the Chevy Customer Care folks here.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sometimes when I drive the car a little excitedly a weird smell comes from the AC. And other times randomly but mainly when I drive it a little hard. I don't know if this is similar to what you're saying. 2013 46k miles2lt.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

iedgar10 said:


> Sometimes when I drive the car a little excitedly a weird smell comes from the AC. And other times randomly but mainly when I drive it a little hard. I don't know if this is similar to what you're saying. 2013 46k miles2lt.


If it's random, take a look at the vent channel on your coolant surge tank. You're checking for coolant residue. Let us know if you see any residue there.


----------



## StLght3 (Jul 11, 2012)

We have a 2012 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo, I don't drive the car that often at all and the first winter (in 2012) I never noticed a smell, but today we were doing some shopping and the smell was pretty awful. It's my wife's car and she never has said anything, I guess figuring the smell was normal....I know better. The smell goes away when you turn off the heat. Today the car sat idle for a few minutes and I noticed some smoke/steam coming from the front of the car - it was cold and wet outside so it is possible it could be water evaporation/steam...but it was pretty alarming. The car is now at 39,000 miles so I hope it's still covered under the Powertrain Warranty. 

The real problem I have is we rely on two cars daily and we cannot simply just drop it off to be worked on with no other means of transportation. I'm going to have to try to figure something out soon though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

StLght3 said:


> We have a 2012 Cruze LT 1.4L Turbo, I don't drive the car that often at all and the first winter (in 2012) I never noticed a smell, but today we were doing some shopping and the smell was pretty awful. It's my wife's car and she never has said anything, I guess figuring the smell was normal....I know better. The smell goes away when you turn off the heat. Today the car sat idle for a few minutes and I noticed some smoke/steam coming from the front of the car - it was cold and wet outside so it is possible it could be water evaporation/steam...but it was pretty alarming. The car is now at 39,000 miles so I hope it's still covered under the Powertrain Warranty.
> 
> The real problem I have is we rely on two cars daily and we cannot simply just drop it off to be worked on with no other means of transportation. I'm going to have to try to figure something out soon though.


First, take a look at the coolant reservior. If it's below the second rib below the weld you need to get if refilled. Now for the nose test - do you smell coolant under the hood. If so there's a problem in the engine bay. If not the problem is in the HVAC box. In the engine bay it may be covered under the powertrain warranty (water pump, thermostat). The HVAC box coverage will depend 100% on your relationship with your dealer but will most likely not be covered even though this is a known issue.


----------



## cpony (Feb 19, 2015)

New 2013 Chevy Cruze, 27000 miles, started having cabin odor when heat is on high, and car temp tops out. Also when temp tops out there is a noise when the airflow direction is redirected. Problem started around the middle of Jan. 2015. Heading for Hudiburg Cheverolet dealer service dept. in, Midwest City, OK, today for service. Wish me luck!


----------



## bsh21wash (Feb 12, 2014)

2012 LT

Been doing it since I bought it last February

I have taken it to the dealer 3 times so far. They've replaced the (1) water pump, (2) water inlet hose (coolant was almost gone) and the third time I complained about the smell they said the technician didn't clean up the excess coolant on the engine. It still smells like coolant and will be bringing it in for a 4th time this week.

I wrote on their Facebook page, and currently writing them an email.


-Brian


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bsh21wash said:


> 2012 LT
> 
> Been doing it since I bought it last February
> 
> ...


Where is the smell - engine bay, cabin, or both? If its in the engine bay that needs to be tracked down and fixed first. If it's in the cabin only it's very likely the HVAC system.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Year and trim: 2011 Cruze LS M6, bought october 2011, 78000 miles currently. 
When did this issue begin? within months - First noticed metallic/coolant smell "puffs" occasionally in cold weather 
Were attempts made by a dealer to fix the issue? If so, how many attempts? Multiple attempts/recurrences. I've lost count. Maybe 3. thermostat once or twice. water pump once i think. And the smell still happens occasionally, and i've been in "live with it" mode. 
Have you contacted GM customer support regarding this? If so, what's your case number? What is the current status of that case? No I have not contacted GM customer support re this. 

I still like the car plenty but have been annoyed at the recurrence of the antifreeze smell issue. the many descriptions here match the symptoms exactly, btw, from what i'v read of them so far. 
If there were a manual transmission diesel cruze, that is what i would own. 
I'm actually considering picking up a nicely discounted 2015 or 2014 cruze diesel. it's on my 'short list' even though it has a slushbox. Along with passat TDI M6, jetta wagon TDI M6, golf TDI M6, GMC canyon M6... And... the chevy ss performance sedan.

?do the diesel cruzes also exhibit the coolant smell problem? I'll be searching/reading this forum to find out!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't heard of any CTD drivers experiencing the coolant and cabin odors issue.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

eli said:


> When did this issue begin? within months - First noticed metallic/coolant smell "puffs" occasionally in cold weather


"cold weather" makes me wonder if it's a heater core problem. I've also read issues on the lubricant they use can cause a stink when it get warm.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

eli said:


> Year and trim: 2011 Cruze LS M6, bought october 2011, 78000 miles currently.
> When did this issue begin? within months - First noticed metallic/coolant smell "puffs" occasionally in cold weather
> Were attempts made by a dealer to fix the issue? If so, how many attempts? Multiple attempts/recurrences. I've lost count. Maybe 3. thermostat once or twice. water pump once i think. And the smell still happens occasionally, and i've been in "live with it" mode.
> Have you contacted GM customer support regarding this? If so, what's your case number? What is the current status of that case? No I have not contacted GM customer support re this.
> ...


Hey eli!

Thanks for providing some background on this matter and our apologies for any frustration this has caused. Your loyalty is important to us and we want to do what we can to find more answers about your AC smell. Feel free to private message us your VIN and contact info, as well as the name of your primary dealer as we may need to reach out to them as well. We hope to hear from you soon!

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Harner (Aug 31, 2013)

My girlfriend's 2014 Cruze Eco, MT.


The issue started last year sometime. She always kept air fresheners in the car, but I noticed it as soon as I borrowed it for a day (months ago). Took it to one dealer and they couldn't find it wrong. I printed out a thread referencing PI0935 and trying another dealer. The original dealer could not find any coolant leaks and blamed the air fresheners for masking the scent. They could not duplicate the problem (supposedly).


We have not contacted GM customer support, but will depending on the turnout of this dealer visit.


----------



## Harner (Aug 31, 2013)

Harner said:


> My girlfriend's 2014 Cruze Eco, MT.
> 
> 
> The issue started last year sometime. She always kept air fresheners in the car, but I noticed it as soon as I borrowed it for a day (months ago). Took it to one dealer and they couldn't find it wrong. I printed out a thread referencing PI0935 and trying another dealer. The original dealer could not find any coolant leaks and blamed the air fresheners for masking the scent. They could not duplicate the problem (supposedly).
> ...


Update: Dealer kept giving us the run around, so we went elsewhere and traded it in on a '15 Kia Optima. Far superior car (even for a non-import guy like me), more options, great fuel economy, and much more roomy/comfortable. I'm a GM guy through and through, but when they don't help, they will lose business in the end.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Harner said:


> Update: Dealer kept giving us the run around, so we went elsewhere and traded it in on a '15 Kia Optima. Far superior car (even for a non-import guy like me), more options, great fuel economy, and much more roomy/comfortable. I'm a GM guy through and through, but when they don't help, they will lose business in the end.


Yet another GM loss to a crappy dealership.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

my local dealership has repaired the coolant smell countless times. it always comes back. 
but it's rare/faint/intermittent enough that i haven't decided to trade the car, yet. 
my 2nd car (2005 GTO) also has an elusive/rare coolant smell lately. :| 

(after all these coolant smells, i almost miss our air-cooled 1965 VW Beetle.)


----------



## Pajoas (Jul 24, 2013)

Harner said:


> Update: Dealer kept giving us the run around, so we went elsewhere and traded it in on a '15 Kia Optima. Far superior car (even for a non-import guy like me), more options, great fuel economy, and much more roomy/comfortable. I'm a GM guy through and through, but when they don't help, they will lose business in the end.


I had to do the same except i traded it for a 15 focus hatch. Of all the cars I owned the cruze was the worst pos of them all, every time I took it for a drive it involved making an appoint the next day to get something else fixed. Even when I though it was working good I would take it in for an oil change and and be coming home in a rental because of leaks they would find. I actully liked the car but with 30,000km on the car it was the first one I had that had the engine/tranny pulled/rack replaced/ and whole **** dash pulled out of plus all the other issues i had like leaks/Bluetooth/truck latch etc etc. The brother in-law also has one and I though he was getting along good compared to me he only had waterpump issues and a few other leaks but his car is in the shop now for a blown turbo probley 50,000km on his car. both them cars were bought new and with consumer reports having it down as one of the worst cars to buy used the trade in resell value is not good


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

eli said:


> my local dealership has repaired the coolant smell countless times. it always comes back.
> but it's rare/faint/intermittent enough that i haven't decided to trade the car, yet.
> my 2nd car (2005 GTO) also has an elusive/rare coolant smell lately. :|
> 
> (after all these coolant smells, i almost miss our air-cooled 1965 VW Beetle.)


Check your coolant cap. Take if off when the engine is cold, turn it over, and look to see if you have coolant all the way up to the top of the cap's interior. Let us know what you see. Given that your getting the occasional whiff I think you may be venting coolant around the cap seal. If this is the case we have two possible solutions for you that GM has yet to take action on.


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 15, 2012)

I suppose it is finally time to post my difficulties with my experience with this same problem that, it seems, so many other Cruze owners have faced. Funny how my dealership has said I'm the only one they know with this unique problem. 

First off mine is a 2012 LT, 1.4 Turbo/auto with approx. 170,000 kms (yes, it is a LONG commute)

We first noticed the same windshield fogging and nauseatingly sticky/sweet coolant smell almost a year into owning our Cruze. It seemed every week or 2 in the colder months (Ontario, Canada) the windshield became so fogged that visibility was severely diminished. The smell was pretty constant when the heater was on full during the coldest temps and seemed to be less bad when we turned the heat down on warmer days. Unfortunately I stalled bringing it in as we need 2 cars daily for work so it was a while before I actually did so. I had mentioned it in passing to service reps during oil changes but was told it isn't a problem they see with other Cruzes. 

Feb 4, 2013 - brought it in for this issue, they performed dye test, installed hood seals and drain hose. It did seem to solve the problem for a while but it returned, with a vengeance but we just lived with it, for far longer than I should have.

Jan 20, 2014 - finally brought it in again (long delay from smells returning in fall/winter). It was just mentioned during an oil change as i didn't haver time to have problem looked at. They logged it for history purposes. Was told they would look further into it with GM. 

It was sometime after this I was told it was a unique problem and even given a possible excuse that it was the dashpad off-gassing in the heat (of winter???)

April 15, 2014 - back in shop to look into odour and hazing. They could not replicate smell so nothing done. I had mentioned that at times the odour was so bad that we felt nauseous and sick to our stomachs. We were told the new coolant being used was non-toxic (not sure I buy that statement though). 

August 14, 2014 - back in shop as engine overheated. They did a number of things at this point. They performed (recall#14417) "low engine coolant level without an external leak", replaced thermostat and seal and replaced the water pump as they found a leak there as well. 

December 31, 2014 - back in shop, same fogging and hazing complaint. Again, they could not replicate although at earlier visits, the service rep and the service manager were witnessed to the haze on the windshield and did confirm I had the coolant odour in my car just not when it was actually in for serviceing. 

By this time a new service manager was in place and this dealerships go through service reps more often than I change my underwear so there were no longer anyone that could verify my complaints, just the records they keep of my service history. This new service manager suggested bringing in my car to him and second the odours got bad. Of course do you think I was ever near the area of the dealership when the odours presented themselves? No, and the few times I was in close vicinity, the odour would mysteriously vanish by the time I got near the dealership (I kid you not).

This new service manager also suggested maybe the odour and haze was from the A/C unit, not coolant. I thought this might be plausible as our Cruze does not cool as fast at it did the first year we owned it. 

April 13, 2015 - back in service, same issues, they checked A/C but stated they could not properly check it as it was not warm enough outside to properly test the A/C??? Is the dealership's service bays not heated???

June 3, 2015 - Back in, checked A/C and found no leaks and system was performing with acceptable charge. In an attempt to solve problem, they did go ahead and replace the heater core ("core kit") at this time. Of course it is June now and no need for heat in the car so cannot replicate symptoms.

The week after this was done, one of the guys I carpool with mentioned a nauseating odour in the car after he dropped me off and went to his work place, it was very strong, but it never came back when we drove home the next morning. 

At this point we are all out of warranty (both of them) and since it was summer and early fall, we have no need for heat and the few times I tried, could not replicate the odour or hazing. The were times when a slightly faint odour was found but assumed it could have been old smells in the cabin filter or just in our heads at this point.

October 31, 2015 and my Wife returned home from work and told me she heard a loud whoosh and the car instantly fogged up and the driver's side floor pan is a lake. Yup, blew the heater core that was replaced just a few months previously. It goes back into the shop tomorrow. Now that the weather is getting colder and we'll be using the heat on full, getting concerned that this odour and hazing will return to haunt us. I'm really not at all convinced that the problem has been solved and although I am partly to blame for not bringing it in every single time the problem presented itself, I really wish GM would have done something a lot sooner, rather than offer false and blatantly ridiculous excuses (off-gassing, a/c leaking, really???). Now that my warranty is over, I'm sure I will have to start paying for this problem to get fixed, should it present itself after this newest repair is complete, despite the fact i have been living with this complaint for 3 years now. 

Sorry for the long rant, but figured more info is better than just a simple, I'm pissed and still smelling it post.


----------



## bubba808 (Feb 27, 2012)

I purchased a new 2011 Cruze in 2012. It noticed the smell almost right away. I thought it smelled like antifreeze but I figured the car had been sitting on the lot for a long time so I thought it might just burn off and go away. But that was not the case. I began bringing it into the dealership and always got the same response, no leak found. They used dye in the AF to try and help detect any leaks. I eventually turned to this forum for support. The opened a case for me (_#71-1196304788) _but it never got me anywhere. Eventually I received a notice in the mail that was similar to a recall but specified that only cars with the issue should get the service. It involved replacing the water pump. The dealer tried to tell me that I didn't have a leaking waterpump but I pushed for the service and they did eventually agreed. The smell almost immediately went away. It's been several months since the repair was done and I believe the problem is coming back. It just started getting cold in the NE so I'm once again using the heat. Keeping my fingers crossed that it's not back.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bubba808 said:


> I purchased a new 2011 Cruze in 2012. It noticed the smell almost right away. I thought it smelled like antifreeze but I figured the car had been sitting on the lot for a long time so I thought it might just burn off and go away. But that was not the case. I began bringing it into the dealership and always got the same response, no leak found. They used dye in the AF to try and help detect any leaks. I eventually turned to this forum for support. The opened a case for me (_#71-1196304788) _but it never got me anywhere. Eventually I received a notice in the mail that was similar to a recall but specified that only cars with the issue should get the service. It involved replacing the water pump. The dealer tried to tell me that I didn't have a leaking waterpump but I pushed for the service and they did eventually agreed. The smell almost immediately went away. It's been several months since the repair was done and I believe the problem is coming back. It just started getting cold in the NE so I'm once again using the heat. Keeping my fingers crossed that it's not back.


Bubba,

Did you ever have your HVAC duct box replaced? The grease in the 2011 - early 2013s breaks down when it gets hot and has a major glycol component, so it smells very similar to coolant. I'm assuming you still have all your service receipts where you were complaining about this - if so you should be able to get that HVAC box replaced for free since you've been trying to get this smell eliminated since you got the car.


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

2011 1.4 Eco MT
Bought used with 16K on it in Aug '12, noticed immediately that October, first time turning on heat. Took it in to dealership, they pressurized it, said there were no leaks and changed the fresh air intake or "blocked" the smell. It didn't do anything. They tried again, did more to block it. No fix (and I lose antifreeze, about 8oz each month that I use the heater). Took to a 2nd dealership, same results. Haven't been back since.


----------



## tascott19 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello Everyone....I just registered yesterday for the reason of the Anti-Freeze smell coming from my 2012 Cruze Eco (77,000 miles) and a loss of MPG after the Emission recall. Has anyone gotten the antifreeze smell issue fixed permanently? I've really noticed the smell since winter has hit....its so bad that I cannot run my heat beyond the temp being about a a quarter of the way on full hot. I getting sick. I commute 30+ miles one way, so that makes a long trip. 

Please reply and let me know....right now looking to trade if we cannot get it fixed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

tascott19 said:


> Hello Everyone....I just registered yesterday for the reason of the Anti-Freeze smell coming from my 2012 Cruze Eco (77,000 miles) and a loss of MPG after the Emission recall. Has anyone gotten the antifreeze smell issue fixed permanently? I've really noticed the smell since winter has hit....its so bad that I cannot run my heat beyond the temp being about a a quarter of the way on full hot. I getting sick. I commute 30+ miles one way, so that makes a long trip.
> 
> Please reply and let me know....right now looking to trade if we cannot get it fixed.


First, check your coolant level. If it's dropping that needs to be fixed. Also, can you smell coolant outside the car. If so, you have a leak in the engine bay. It may be something as simple as a bad cap seal on the reservoir to an actual leak somewhere. The water pump is warranted for 150,000 miles/10 years. If you can't smell it in the engine bay you may be able to get GM to cover the cost of replacing the HVAC box. This is a known factory supplier failure. They'll fight you on it because of mileage but it is a known faulty part from the supplier.


----------



## tascott19 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you! I will let my husband know what you said....I let him deal with the dealers. I've only got a couple years left on my loan, and really hate to trade if it's a easy fix. Next will be the loss of MPG after the Emission recall. Our dealer did the recall without our permission, and has tried another program to help, but it's still not the car I purchased.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you can document the loss of MPG showing it was the emissions fix that needs to be sent to the NHTSA. Recalls are not supposed to impact the advertised behavior of a vehicle.


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, it has been a couple months and GM did the fix for what we thought was a heater core. It was a line (more specifically a clamp) into the core that blew, which they replaced free of charge. They did a bit of cleanup and the odour was strong for quite a while but that would be from the soaked carpet and odours in the cab due to the leak. 2+ months later and I will admit the odour is all but gone and has not returned on me. I guess I can assume, for my problems, it was a leaky heater core that was the original perpetrator of all the coolant odours the past couple years. Good thing to, as I'm out of warranty.

My only advice to anyone dealing with this is to not give up and don't let you're dealership get away with partial fixes. Hound them till everything possible is replaced/fixed and you're odours are gone. It could have been easy to just live with it and not have to deal endlessly with the dealership visits that seemed to not produce results and only added to frustratrions. I guess, in the end (unlike some stories on this thread), my dealership did alright and did everything that was necessary to solve my issue.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

2011 Chevrolet Eco Cruze.
Happened just recently. Never have issues with it in HOT south Florida, only when the heater core goes on.

Smell in the engine compartment, and when the outside air is cold, using the heater, and using outside air for inside airflow (instead of inside air circulation).
Mostly smell it through the bottom (feet) air vents. Not so much through the top (facing body/head) ones.
Doesn't smell with the fan on (heater off), or AC on. Only when heater dial is around 10 o clock or more. 
More heat, the quicker the smell.

Since it's only 1,5 months winter in FL, I'm not too concerned, but still would want it fixed.

Coolant levels seem to be ok, not low as I first feared it might be leaking.

I have not attempted to fix it. Is there a solution (seeing it's been first noticed in 2012)?
Not contacted GM.


----------



## BustedCrank (Jan 16, 2011)

2011 Cruze eco, we bought new. 

Had the smell, and foggy windows, since new. Mentioned it to the dealer a few times while it was in for other problems. But they always blew it off, or said they couldn't find any leaks. Long out of warranty now, so time to figure out a fix myself.

You have to run defrost about 90% of the time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BustedCrank said:


> 2011 Cruze eco, we bought new.
> 
> Had the smell, and foggy windows, since new. Mentioned it to the dealer a few times while it was in for other problems. But they always blew it off, or said they couldn't find any leaks. Long out of warranty now, so time to figure out a fix myself.
> 
> You have to run defrost about 90% of the time.


Did you get this documented while it was under warranty?


----------

